# TPF Across America - The Journey of One Lens Across the USA - Round 2



## Markw

***UPDATE**
*The project is now open to *Canon* shooters!  If you're a *Canon* shooter, and would like to participate, please feel free to PM me and get on the list!

***UPDATE 2** 
**The project is now open to international shooters.  Just know that all international shooters will be put on a separate list and will be able to participate only once CONUS participants have all had their chance.  It is only simpler and more time-efficient to do it this way.  I hope you understand.  If you're in a country other than the US and would like to participate, please feel free to PM me.
**
****UPDATE 3**
**From this point on, please do your best to keep the lens for the allotted 7 day time maximum.  Disregarding this time limit has gotten us 6 months in to the project, with only 2 months' worth of participants able to do their part.  If, for some reason, you think you could do something constructive with extra time, please PM me with your plans and we can work it out from there.  Should I not get a message saying that you have sent the lens out on the 8th day, expect to get a phone call on the 9th day as a polite reminder to do so promptly.  I'm sorry it has come to this, but it really is in the best interest of the group.**

Please, no Spin-Off Threads.  Please respect this project to that extent.
 
What?*
A long while ago, there was a project started up by myself.  An "old klunker" of a lens was donated by a member of this forum, and the lens was sent around the country from one life to another, going in and out of hands and homes.  It was mounted many times in different environments.  The lens was a rambler like no other.  Until one day, a certain member, one who should probably remain un-named, seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth.  The worst part of all of this was that the lens was in his possession at the time.  So, as far as I'm concerned, it is lost forever until further notice.  If, one day, this person would like to return the lens, I would graciously take it back, though.  Anywho, another vagabond has come to my attention, and is urgent to pick up where the his adventurous ancestor left off.  What lens is it, you ask?  It's the marvelously antiquated Nikon 35-70mm F/3.3-5.6D AF.  This lens was part of the very initial batch of Nikkor AF lenses produced, and was first spewn out of Nikon's production lines in 1986.  Anyhow, throughout this journey, the lens will be traveling across the country from one photographer to another, seeing the world as they do.  What kind of malarkey can a 26 year old lens get itself into?  We'll just have to wait and find out!   

*How?*
 I will be the first to shoot the first photo of this adventure. The lens arrived at my door this afternoon, and looks very well prepped to undergo the adventure!  I will spend my allotted time, one week, with the lens.  It will tag along with the rest of my photo gear and soak up the scenery; every beautiful pixel worth.  While it's tagging along, I'll be documenting its journey using the lens itself on my camera.  Once it's stayed its allotted time with me, I will ship the lens with an additional $5 in the box to the first person in line. The $5 will help cover shipping of the lens from the second person to the third. The second person will then take the lens on adventures, shoot whatever their heart desires and can be kept for up to, but no longer than 7 days to keep it moving and interesting. At the end of their length, they will put the lens in a box, pay for shipping by use of the original $5 they recieved with the lens, and ship the lens plus an additional $5 in order to restart this cycle. This will continue in this manner until everyone has had their chance with the lens, then it can be shipped back to the original owner, or continue to be shipped around.  I understand the $5 will not completely cover shipping costs.  But, it will help minimize cost for everyone taking part in the project.

*When?*
 You're late!  It has begun!  *Sign up now!(PM me)*

*Procedure*

PM me if you're interested in participating, and I'll send you the participation form (NOTE: no information will be given out.)! - It should be fun! - Names will be added in this post in the order they are received.
Once you receive the lens, PM me to let me know. I will mark your name on the list as the current holder of the lens.
Shoot your photos!  If you have a photoshoot, switch your $1k+ lens for this bad boy for one or two clicks, then click back if you'd like.  Run it through the ringer, just make sure to take care of it properly!
Arrange shipping with the next person in line, or contact me and I will do so for you.
PM me when you ship the lens and I will change your name from "Current Photographer" status to "Completed!"
*Rules:*


You can keep the lens for up to, but please do not exceed 7 days (No minimum time frame.  If you'd like to keep it for only 5, 3, etc, you're more than welcome to, but should you want another chance, you will have to be bumped to the end of the line.)
No max amount of photos to the pool, but please try to post only your best work with the lens.
Please geotag as many of the photos as you can.
At least one of the photos must represent the place where you live. These type of photos are the ones you should ensure are geotagged, if no others.
Without filling out your participation form, you will not be permitted to participate.
If you drop, break, or in any other manner dismantle the lens, you will be responsible for the replacement cost.  Contact me for details.
*Video?
*Video is becoming ever-present in the photographic universe.  Of course videos are welcome and encouraged!  Please be sure to post them in the thread below, and on flickr if it allows!

*Disclaimer:*
The Photo Forum and it's members are not liable for anything! Should the lens be lost in shipment, broken, misplaced, forgotten, eaten by the dog, sold on eBay, buried, trashed, rolled off the roof of a car, dropped down the stairs, drowned, flushed, or otherwise ruined or gone in any way, shape or form, etc, etc, etc, the game is over unless another lens is put into action to replace it.

*Note*:

Autofocus will function on the following DSLRs: D4, D3/x/s/, D2/x/xs/h, D1/x/h, D700, D300/s, D200, D7100, D7000, D90, D80, D70/s, D50, D100
Lens will have to be manually focused on the following DSLRs: D5200, D5100, D5000, D3200, D3100, D3000, D60, D40/x *NOTE:* Even though the lens will not focus, it will still meter, and the AF confirmation light will still light up when she does strike focus!
This will be a US only deal. If a member from any other nation/country would like to contribute, you will have to wait until I feel it is the right time to send this baby internationally.
*Those who are on the list, please sign up for the Flickr group and include your TPF member name for verification.*
*TPF Across America - Round 2 Flickr Page 
Flickr Group Map*
*
List of confirmed members participating*:
 (Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)
Markw
480 Sparky
12sndsgood
Hardrock
Stoogley
Derrel
sm4him
MTVision
Cbrown222
2WheelPhoto
xj0hnx
mommy-medic
Kazooie
RedVixen81
Darko81
invisible
Thebasedcloth
Chris Stegner
cabledawg
revenater
Jaemie
pic_chick
Jhodges10
Aloicious
Justman1020
Thayli
odagled
MartinCrabtree

 I will update this post with new information and constantly change the participants list, etc; so be sure to check back frequently. Thank you everyone for participating. Lets try to make this thing as great as possible, please treat the lens responsibly and respectfully.

*A Plea
*If nothing else, please treat the lens and the project responsibly, and with respect.  Should you lose, break, sell, barter, etc, the lens, please tell me.  I want to be kept up-to-date on every aspect of this project to try to avoid a fiasco like the one from last time.  This project means a great deal to me, and it's something that I want to see live out its full life.  Please be responsible and act as a proper adult.  Thank you.

If you have any questions, or feel that I have forgotten to mention anything, feel free to post them below, or PM them to me.  I'll reply promptly.

 Thank you,
 Mark


----------



## Markw

*How to geotag on flickr: *

*



 - *If you find a better how-to video, please let me know.


----------



## Markw

Update 1:
New photo added as the group logo.  If you think you have something cooler, shoot it my way. 








Mark


----------



## Judobreaker

You do realize those $5 extra dollars in the box cover nothing if you have to put another $5 in the box when sending it? 
Cool project though, too bad I live in Europe.


----------



## 480sparky

Judobreaker said:


> You do realize those $5 extra dollars in the box cover nothing if you have to put another $5 in the box when sending it?



It covers the shipping to the _next_ person.


----------



## Big Mike

> It covers the shipping to the next person.


Yes, but that next person has to pay shipping plus put in another $5 for the _next_ person.  The only one to benefit would be the last one to have the lens, and if it ends up back in the original hands, then all that is accomplished, is that a $5 bill also travels around the country (which could be a thread of it's own).


----------



## 480sparky

OK, try this:

It keeps the current possessor of the lens from claiming they don't have the funds available to send it to the next.


----------



## Markw

Bingo.  The original thread had a $10 in the box.  But, the box the lens will be shipped in will cost $5.83 to ship through USPS.  So, no excuse not to be able to at least ship the lens.

Mark


----------



## Markw

Alrighty, well, I don't think I'll have too much more time to devote to the lens until its departure.  So, without further ado, I present to you my photos for my leg of the project.  Enjoy!:

1





2





3





4-1





4-2





5-1





5-2





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





Well, I know there's alot of photos, and none will win any awards or anything, but I didn't want to wast a minute with the lens.  I hope to see some spectacular results from all of you!  Enjoy the project. This should be fun.  Now, let's get this show on the road (...again)! :Mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## MLeeK

We need to add a Canon lens to it! I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all of my old junkers!


----------



## Markw

MLeeK said:


> We need to add a Canon lens to it! I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all of my old junkers!





> From original post:
> *Note**:
> 
> 
> Blahblahblah...
> 
> As of now, this is a Nikon-only project. If anyone would like to use the lens with their non-Nikon camera, be it Canon or otherwise, you must purchase the corresponding adapter (cheap on eBay!), and agree to donating it to the project once your turn is complete.
> *


I'd be happy to it to the rotation, should a Nikon->canon adapter be donated to the project!  That way, Canon users would be in on it as well.:thumbsup:
Mark


----------



## MLeeK

I'll go take a look at getting one... I am gonna say probably!


----------



## MLeeK

Sorry... I am looking for the AF confirm, Nikon to Canon adapter, right?


----------



## nmoody

Really cool idea and once I feel more comfortable with my photography I may request to be added. Until then I cant wait to see the results from you all =)


----------



## naptime

very interesting !!!

i'll be watching this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Darko81

If you do happen to open this to Canadians I would be interested in participating.


----------



## StringThing

^^ Second that.


----------



## Markw

UPDATE 2: My photos are up on my previous post.  Please see!

Mark


----------



## Markw

Alrighty, last photo of my series was added.  Lens should be received by the next participant early next week.

Mark


----------



## Fishkon

Awesome project Mark. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## 480sparky

Today's additions:


----------



## 480sparky

FWIW, here's the lens itself:


----------



## Markw

Hey everyone, please don't forget to join the flickr group, add your photos, and geotag them

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Today's additions:


----------



## Derrel

Markw said:


> UPDATE 2: My photos are up on my previous post.  Please see!
> 
> Mark



Pretty good performance you got out of that lens Mark! Not too shabby for a beater 35-70mm zoom lens that's almost 30 years old!!!


----------



## 480sparky

FWIW, I'm finding an issue with the aperture.    It's very slow to close.  If I shoot f/8 or larger, it's not an issue.  f/11 or smaller...... expect 2-5 stops overexposure.

I plan on simply using my DOF Preview button before I fire off a shot.

Overall, the lens is in great shape, though!  No huge gouges, scratches, and of course, clear glass.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This thread and effort delivers, thanks Mark and everyone!

Hope it makes it to Tampa soon, couple of models and my lights are waiting


----------



## Markw

Derrel said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE 2: My photos are up on my previous post.  Please see!
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good performance you got out of that lens Mark! Not too shabby for a beater 35-70mm zoom lens that's almost 30 years old!!!
Click to expand...


Hey, thanks!



480sparky said:


> FWIW, I'm finding an issue with the aperture.    It's very slow to close.  If I shoot f/8 or larger, it's not an issue.  f/11 or smaller...... expect 2-5 stops overexposure.
> 
> I plan on simply using my DOF Preview button before I fire off a shot.
> 
> Overall, the lens is in great shape, though!  No huge gouges, scratches, and of course, clear glass.


 
Also, it IS a D-series lens.  You could always just use the D-ring, and set it from there..



2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread and effort delivers, thanks Mark and everyone!
> 
> Hope it makes it to Tampa soon, couple of models and my lights are waiting



Thanks!  I can't wait to see someone knock out some killer studio shots!

By the way, no one noticed the IR photos in my post. 

I suppose that was because of the poor conditions of the photo, and lack of greenery to make it actually LOOK like an IR photo. :er:

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Markw said:


> Also, it IS a D-series lens.  You could always just use the D-ring, and set it from there..



Not with my D7000.  I have to set the lens to f/22 or else the camera won't work at all.  I just get an fEE error message.  My D60 just tells me the lens must be set to the minimum aperture, or else it won't work either.

FWIW, here's the bench test results:





Seems it does OK up through f/8, then starts to overexpose at f/11. By f/22, most of the preview is blinking at me. These were all taken as fast as my D60 could clear the buffer.  Full-size image can be seen here.

This seems to get worse on my D7000.:






(Shutter speeds are different due to ISO settings.... 1600 v 6400) 

I suspect this is due to the faster FPS on the D7000.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump ttt


----------



## Hardrock

If this will work with the lens I will purchase it for the project.


----------



## Markw

That will work.  But it's in Hong Kong, and will take weeks to get.

This one is cheaper, AND in the US.  So it will get to you in 5-7 business days.  Nothing will be auto, though.  The aperture will have to be set via the D-ring, the camera must be set on full manual metering, focus, and white balance.  But, it will confirm focus.

If that's fine with the Canon users, it'd be a welcome addition to the project..and it will open up a world of new opportunities.

Mark


----------



## Hardrock

Its paid for but delivery still says 11-23 days. I will let you know as soon as I know the actual delivery.


----------



## Markw

Wonderful!  Thanks so much for your help with the project!

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Where did my pix go????


----------



## davesnothere11

480sparky said:
			
		

> Where did my pix go????



Did you add new ones today?

I can see your other ones still.


----------



## 480sparky

davesnothere11 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my pix go????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you add new ones today?
> 
> I can see your other ones still.
Click to expand...


I working on ones I took today, but I'm getting focus issues.

I just checked the Flickr site... mine are gone!


----------



## davesnothere11

480sparky said:
			
		

> I working on ones I took today, but I'm getting focus issues.
> 
> I just checked the Flickr site... mine are gone!



Strange. 
I can see your photos on this thread (not sure if they're shared from Flickr). 

The Flickr page for the group shows you as a top contributor with 7 photos but they aren't there. 

Tech issues with their site maybe?


----------



## 480sparky

davesnothere11 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I working on ones I took today, but I'm getting focus issues.
> 
> I just checked the Flickr site... mine are gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.
> I can see your photos on this thread (not sure if they're shared from Flickr).
> 
> The Flickr page for the group shows you as a top contributor with 7 photos but they aren't there.
> 
> Tech issues with their site maybe?
Click to expand...


Dunno.  They were there the other day.

Back to the lens:  I think it's haunted.  I focused manually at infinity, and got this:


----------



## 480sparky

Since we're in the middle of a snow storm, I peeked out my front door and took these:












Since the lens was obtained with a camera, there was no rear cap for it.  I have found one and am donating it to the effort, as well as a soft case.   Well, sort of a soft case.  It's not really a lens case, but a small ditty bag.


----------



## 480sparky

OK... so I'm totally bored out of my skull.


----------



## 480sparky

Well, the snow finally stopped.  However, it was getting late by the time I cleared the sidewalks & drive, so the lighting isn't the best.... it's been cloudy all day.  Dang wet/heavy snow too... kept clogging up the snowblower.


----------



## 12sndsgood

shame this wasn't started a week or two sooner with the super bowl being in town this week.oh well im just happy its started back up. i'll have to start thinking about some things to shoot. hopefully we still have the nice weather that were having. some good pics so far guys.


----------



## Markw

Wow.  You're getting far more issues with the lens that I did.  I hope this doesn't become a serious problem in the time to come.

As for your photos, I'm seeing them all on the flickr pool.  Just don't forget to geotag some of them (if you haven't already)! :mrgreen:

And about that snowstorm.  I wish we would get something of the like.  I am a bit tired of this 50º winter we've been having over here. :er:

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Markw said:


> Wow.  You're getting far more issues with the lens that I did.  I hope this doesn't become a serious problem in the time to come.



I figure as long as I don't go beyond f/8, it works just fine.  f/11 is iffy, and below that it's a crapshoot



Markw said:


> As for your photos, I'm seeing them all on the flickr pool.  Just don't forget to geotag some of them (if you haven't already)! :mrgreen:



I found out I have to log in to see them.



Markw said:


> And about that snowstorm.  I wish we would get something of the like.  I am a bit tired of this 50º winter we've been having over here. :er:
> 
> Mark



The least you could have done is shovel my driveway!


----------



## 480sparky

Four more added to the project:


----------



## 480sparky

Lens is on it's way to 12sndsgood.........


----------



## sm4him

Love those last snow shots, sparky. That lens isn't likely to see anything like THAT when it gets to me!  At least, I hope not...everybody keeps talking about the fact that the LAST time we had a winter this warm, was just before the Blizzard of '93 hit in March.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

That lens will see sunshine and hopefully several models whenever it finally lands in FL!


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Love those last snow shots, sparky.......



When I got my D7000 last year, I was anxious to see how it handled sunlit snow.  I just wasn't happy with my D60's results.  Then it never snowed much after that.  We finally got our first appreciable snow Saturday, but it was cloudy all day Sunday and again Monday morning.  So when the sun started to peek through, I headed out.

Of course, by then a lot of nice scenes had been overrun by hikers & snowmobilers.


----------



## 12sndsgood

lens should be here tomorrow. probalby be allot of car shots since i'll be out at a car show all weekend. we did get a half inch of snow last night.  enough to get the streets wet and salty. not looking forward to taking my car down to the fairgrounds tomorrow.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

12sndsgood said:


> lens should be here tomorrow. probalby be allot of car shots since i'll be out at a car show all weekend. we did get a half inch of snow last night.  enough to get the streets wet and salty. not looking forward to taking my car down to the fairgrounds tomorrow.



Looking forward to the pics =)


----------



## Markw

As am I.  I can't wait to see the full potential of this thing.  I've had two rounds with it.  And both times I seem to have come up short. :er:  I can't wait to see some kick-ass studio shots, or some Joe McNally-type extravagant shoots.  That'd be amazing.

Mark


----------



## MeekRaptor

Round Two!?

Love it so far. Keep up the great work guys, I hope to add myself to your humble list once everything settled down on my end- if you're alright with newbie shots!


----------



## 480sparky

MeekRaptor said:


> Round Two!?.........



Yep.  The first lens went AWOL. So Mark & I went halfsies on a replacement.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Markw said:


> As am I.  I can't wait to see the full potential of this thing.  I've had two rounds with it.  And both times I seem to have come up short. :er:  I can't wait to see some kick-ass studio shots, or some Joe McNally-type extravagant shoots.  That'd be amazing.
> 
> Mark



well have to wait till someone after me gets it then lol.


----------



## 12sndsgood

its funny you mention jon mcnally. im actually reading his hotshoe diaries book  (think thats the name) i doubt i'll get anthing near him. but i have a week, no job so hopefully i can get a bunch of photos. the lens arrived yesterday. slapped it on today and took it with me to the indianapolis world of wheels. took a few shots tonight. nice little lens. here is just a couple from tonight. i'll problaby upload them to our flicker account tomorrow or sunday when i get a change.  just wanted to throw a pic or two up to keep the post going and to let u know the lens arrived safely.

1)




wow42012 by Sndsgood, on Flickr

2)




wow12012 by Sndsgood, on Flickr

3)




wow22012 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## Markw

Sweet!  I'm reading his newest book "Sketching Light."  It's awesome.

Good luck with the lens!

Mark


----------



## benhasajeep

Nice to see this going again.  I am never home enough to participate in it.  But glad to see it happening again.


----------



## 12sndsgood

this week has been a big bucket of fail. was at the car show this weekend, got allot of shots with the camera. mon- wed i was just sick. today it rained, going to try and get some pics tomorrow and then look at sending it on its way to the next person.  are we going back to the guy we skipped or on to the next person on the list?


----------



## Stoogley

Please send it back to the guy skipped, after that it will be back on track.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Sorry Stoogley Mark didnt think you'd be back or available so it got shipped out yesterday to hardrock. I guess when he is done he can send it to you.


----------



## Markw

Yeah, sorry about that Stoogley.  I thought you said you would be on vacation this week.  I must have misunderstood, or gotten the dates mixed up.  You'll surely be next.  

Again, my apologies.
Mark


----------



## Hardrock

I got the lens this morning! Adapter seems to work perfect on my Canon 7D. Will post some images tomorrow.


----------



## 12sndsgood

few more of my pics. wasn't really happy with my week with it. my own fault more then anything else.

few night shots taken in downtown noblesville. me and the kid ran out and took a few. the one resteraunt i just pass every day for the most part when im out and when i think of noblesville. that resteraunt comes to mind.




NoblesvilleNight0004 by JayC photography, on Flickr




NoblesvilleNight0003 by JayC photography, on Flickr




NoblesvilleNight0002 by JayC photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stoogley

No worries guys.  It's all good.


----------



## Hardrock

Ok here is my first set using the Canon 7d with nikon lens adapter. These are from the Dallas Arboretum. There is no AF confirm in the adapter that I donated but it wasn't to difficult to get focused. Most are taken at F8 and F11.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.


----------



## Markw

That rosebud(?) macro you got there really shows the optical performance of the lens.  It's tack sharp, and the bokeh looks quite nice to me. Nice job.  I can't wait to see what else you do with this!

Mark

EDIT:  Also, there have been two updates posted to the beginning of the original post.  Please be sure to see them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics!


----------



## Hardrock

Here is one of Dallas TX , I didn't have alot of time but was pleased with the results. Was shot at f16 and I believe the focus may have been a little off.


----------



## 12sndsgood

nice shots.


----------



## matthewo

I dont know, i tried to pm you (mark)  but didnt get a responce.  I would like to give this a shot


----------



## davesnothere11

matthewo said:
			
		

> I dont know, i tried to pm you (mark)  but didnt get a responce.  I would like to give this a shot



Me too (twice). I figured I was too new or Alaska was considered too far.


----------



## mommy-medic

I wanna play!!!


----------



## Markw

matthewo said:


> I dont know, i tried to pm you (mark)  but didnt get a responce.  I would like to give this a shot


 


davesnothere11 said:


> matthewo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know, i tried to pm you (mark)  but didnt get a responce.  I would like to give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too (twice). I figured I was too new or Alaska was considered too far.
Click to expand...

 


mommy-medic said:


> I wanna play!!!



Sorry guys.  I've just recently cleared out my inbox, so I probably lost the messages before I read them.  I'll PM the three of you, and put you on the list.  Sorry about that. 

Mark


----------



## Hardrock

Well it was fun , and Im surprised how well the lens worked. Here is my last set mostly of the new Margaret Hunt Hill bridge that just opened this weekend in Dallas. 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics!


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo!  Sweet!  Beautiful additions to the project!  Thanks for participating!  Don't forget to add them and geotag them in the flickr map.

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Where's all the new photos?


----------



## RedVixen81

Hey there... i have sent my req to the OP to be apart of this activity!..Cant Wait


----------



## Kazooie

I sent one a while ago and never heard back. :l


----------



## 480sparky

Kazooie said:


> I sent one a while ago and never heard back. :l



Sent one what.......... and where?


----------



## RedVixen81

A request to be added to the list and it was sent to the original poster Markw


----------



## 480sparky

Sometimes he just gets busy.... I'm sure he'll get you added to the list.


----------



## 12sndsgood

some really nice pics hardrock.


----------



## Kazooie

480sparky said:


> Sometimes he just gets busy.... I'm sure he'll get you added to the list.



This was at least a month ago, probably more. Maybe he hates me? :hug::


----------



## Markw

@Kazooie: I stated above that I've had to clear space in my inbox.  I may have missed your unread message when I did that, and just deleted it when I cleared the space.  I probably had more than one message, only checked one, and got no more notifications since I already cleared it.  So, sorry about that.

@RedVixen:  I just noticed your message.  I've been incredibly busy for the past few weeks.  Sorry about that.  

I'll message the pair of you and get this sorted out.  

For future cases, if you don't receive a reply, please send another message or email (link on my profile).  Please don't post here.  It kind of detracts from the thread.

Thanks, and sorry again!
Mark


----------



## Aloicious

Fun!, PM sent


----------



## 480sparky

So, what's the latest scoop?


----------



## mommy-medic

No new pics yet?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump......      ???


----------



## mommy-medic

Hardrock did you send it to Stoogley? Stoogley did you get it, use it, and send it on? Anyone? Buehler?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

yeah...... bump

I want to take another pic (using *your lens*) of my sportbike gal friends shoe


----------



## Hardrock

I sent it to Stoogley and have the confirmation from Markw that Stoogley received it along with the mail confirmation. Im not sure whats going on but hopefully soon we will hear. 

edit: Stoogley received the lens on 3-14-12 according to Markw.


----------



## Kazooie

Maybe he died...


----------



## RedVixen81

@ Kazooie.. lets hope that didnt happen..lol... i am towards the bottom of the list and would love to get my hands on it.. i hope this is not a repeat from the 1st round as the OP mentioned in the first post...cant wait to shoot with this lens.


----------



## Aloicious

I agree, is anyone able to contact Stoogley? make sure they're okay and see whats going on...I hope it's no a repeat of the first round issues.


----------



## RedVixen81

well his profile shows that his last time on the site was:

 - *Last Activity *03-25-2012 08:47 PM

So we know that he is still alive as of that date.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Please, not again.


----------



## Markw

Stoogley messaged me on Sunday saying he was just about finished and would send the lens out shortly.  It's been a week now.  I messaged him today, though.  So, we'll see.

Mark


----------



## Aloicious

okay, at least there is some communication going on, thanks Mark!


----------



## sm4him

Hooray, that means--hopefully--that it'll be on its way to Derrell soon, and then I'm next!!
Great timing, because I just finished a 3 month, nearly full-time contract job (in addition to my REGULAR full-time job) that left me with no time to shoot.  After Easter, I should have more time available, and I'm already making plans for what to shoot with the travelling lens!


----------



## Tee

From Stoogley in the first TPF thread: 



> Ugh
> 
> It shouldn't be this hard, should it?



Yes.  Apparently it is.


----------



## RedVixen81

yay!.. thats great to hear!


----------



## 480sparky

I wanna know when the "D800 Across America" starts.


----------



## Derrel

I got a PM from Stoogley this AM. He told me he's ready to send the lens out to me, so I ought to have it in early April.


----------



## RedVixen81

That sounds awesome cant wait to see his photos..


----------



## Stoogley

Hey guys
Sorry for the delay....overtime work and torrential rain slowed me down a bit.

As Derrel says I'll be shipping the lens to him on Monday
and I'll be posting my pics tomorrow or Monday.

Not to worry, I was never going to elope with the lens 

Stoog


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo!  Full speed ahead! 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Indeed, and bump to top!


----------



## banderson

Markw said:


> Wuhoo!  Full speed ahead!
> 
> Mark



Hey Mark! saw this project and sent you a PM about being added to the list. I would love the chance to a part of it!!


----------



## 12sndsgood

looks like were back on track


----------



## Stoogley

The lens is enroute to Derrel.

I've uploaded my pics to the Flickr site.
Some of the exposure is off in the pics; I had a card failing and didn't realize it until too late. It kept over exposing. Weird.


----------



## Stoogley

Part 2 of photo post












The neighborhood dancing turkey



Stoog


----------



## 480sparky

Stoogley said:


> ..........
> Some of the exposure is off in the pics; I had a card failing and didn't realize it until too late. It kept over exposing. Weird..........



Your card wasn't failing... you just left the memory-card door open and let too much ambient light in, fogging the images.


----------



## Stoogley

LOL

I reckon so....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics! Given the circumstances =)


----------



## Markw

Great!  Thanks for that!  *Don't forget to add the photos to the flickr map and tag some as accurately as you can.

*^^Sorry, didn't mean to yell.  That note's for everyone.  Didn't want anyone to miss it. 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

top~


----------



## Derrel

It's almost difficult to believe it was in August of 2010 that I boxed up my old 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 Nikkor and sent it to Markw to start this thread...and then this April, some 20 months later, I received an almost identical lens in the mail! I've been sick lately with a bad sinus cold, and feeling kind of under the weather. I shot a few shots tonight using the old beast, and a Nikon SB-800 flash off-camera and connected with an SC-29 remote cord, and a 12mm extension tube on a couple shots, and on two shots, I used a BR-2 lens reversing ring, shooting "backwards" through the lens to get higher magnification than the extension tube would allow me to get. My concept tonight was to shoot close-up images which would have simple graphical elements, accented by strong colors.






Let's Get Bent!






Fork This






Cryogenic Bubblewrap






Pepsi and America






Bubble,Bubble,Boil and Trouble






Orange, spectrum


----------



## Hardrock

Nice and sharp. I like the editing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice!


----------



## Aloicious

you're white balance might be off a little...heh J/k they look great!


----------



## sm4him

Love that "orange spectrum" shot!

The only problem I see with your photos, derrell, is this:

I have to follow you in this thread! 

Folks, enjoy Derrell's photos, but let me just warn you...do not expect this level of quality with the NEXT set of photos!!  Really, it'd be best if you don't expect any real quality at all from the next set of photos...I'll do my best, but my best does not currently result in pro-quality photos.


----------



## 480sparky

Where's all the pix on the Flickr Page?


----------



## Derrel

480sparky said:


> Where's all the pix on the Flickr Page?



The group pool page, first of 2 pages, is here:

Flickr: The Capturing the whole world..through one lens. Pool


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

sm4him said:


> Love that "orange spectrum" shot!
> 
> The only problem I see with your photos, derrell, is this:
> 
> I have to follow you in this thread!
> 
> Folks, enjoy Derrell's photos, but let me just warn you...do not expect this level of quality with the NEXT set of photos!!  Really, it'd be best if you don't expect any real quality at all from the next set of photos...I'll do my best, but my best does not currently result in pro-quality photos.



Yours will be fine too, looking forward to peeking at them =)


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's all the pix on the Flickr Page?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group pool page, first of 2 pages, is here:
> 
> Flickr: The Capturing the whole world..through one lens. Pool
Click to expand...


What happened to this page then?


----------



## Derrel

Oh--my bad...the "original" One Lens Across America Flickr group is the one I referenced in post #126...there is now a newer, Round Two Flickr group...I was unaware of that, and I uploaded my images to the original group which I have been a part of since the spring of 2010...so the link in 480 Sparky's post #128 is the "new group" URL. I got the lens packed and sent on its way to sm4him this morning, with ETA 3 to 5 days via US Postal Service Priority mail. In the box is the Nikon F mount-to-Canon EF lens adapter, a $5 bill, the lens and its front and rear caps, and a white lens "sock", and plenty of bubble wrap. The iris diaphragm seems a bit sluggish, and the lens does not like to be zoomed in or out when the focusing ring is set to Infinity--there's a fair bit of binding going on, so the lens needs to be focused short of infinity, and then the zoom ring turns freely.


----------



## Kazooie

So who has it now?


----------



## Derrel

I shipped the lens to SM4him a few days ago...and shortly after I realized the $5 bill was accidentally left out of the shipping box! I will be sending one along to her presently.


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> I shipped the lens to SM4him a few days ago...and shortly after I realized the $5 bill was accidentally left out of the shipping box! I will be sending one along to her presently.



Just saw this, Derrell...but if you ever got around to sending that $5 bill, I never saw it. I'm about ready to send it on to the next person, Cbrown222. I can either just leave the $5 out of it (which, I've never really gotten the point of the $5 bill, since it just stays in the box...), OR I can go ahead and include one if you're going to send me the one that was in it (or a replacement one at any rate).


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

sm4him said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shipped the lens to SM4him a few days ago...and shortly after I realized the $5 bill was accidentally left out of the shipping box! I will be sending one along to her presently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this, Derrell...but if you ever got around to sending that $5 bill, I never saw it. I'm about ready to send it on to the next person, Cbrown222. I can either just leave the $5 out of it (which, I've never really gotten the point of the $5 bill, since it just stays in the box...), OR I can go ahead and include one if you're going to send me the one that was in it (or a replacement one at any rate).
Click to expand...


pics =)


----------



## sm4him

^I was off working on that when you posted, 2Wheel! 

I just uploaded most of them to the Flicker group pool; I've got about 2 or 3 more I may upload, if I can find time to process them.

This was fun! My results aren't the quality of some others we've had, but hopefully they ARE representative of my location.  With my vision problems, I had an "interesting" time with the manual focus on my D5100, but I am seriously considering the purchase of a manual focus macro lens for it anyway, so this was a good trial run!

I really liked the lens, didn't have much problems with it. Used Derrell's advice about focusing with it.  Without further ado, then here are a few of the photos I either liked the best, or felt represented my area the best.




The iconic Sunsphere, from the 1982 World's Fair. I need to do more work on it; the wb seems a little off. I did straighten it, but I straightened it based on the railroad tracks under the bridge. The bridge itself curves, and the Sunsphere is on a slight incline in the background, so those elements still look tilted. :x




This was a teeny little flower, at the UT Trial Gardens. I used the TPF lens with a Kenko extension tube--20mm, I think.




On my way back to work from my lunchtime photo shoot, I realized that they were using the top of our parking garage as a staging area to inflate balloons for the parade taking place that night. They were just getting started with Scooby.


----------



## sm4him

Two more: these don't really represent my area specifically, but they do represent what I love to do--take photos of flowers (and insects, and birds, and nature in general...but here, flowers).

This one is from the UT Trial Gardens--it was getting TOO sunny and late in the morning by this time, but I did like the way this flower was backlit:





This one was taken in my backyard, when the blackberry bushes started to bloom. The little green center is a teeny little blackberry, and you can see another behind it, where the flower has mostly died, just leaving the berry:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice, thanks =)


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo, great!  Thanks for being a part of the project!  :mrgreen::hugs:

Mark


----------



## Derrel

I love the blackberry bloom photo! It's surprising how well such an old, cheap-o zoom lens can do on close-ups! And BTW, I got the five bucks mailed out to you today sm4him!!!

Now I'm already thinking about blackberries, and making blackberry jam this August!!! Almost every summer for the last 15 years, I have made three to four cases of homemade jams and or jellies, mostly blackberry, but some years raspberry,others marionberry jam, some years strawberry jam. But blackberry is cheapest...FREE for the berries in fact!


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> I love the blackberry bloom photo! It's surprising how well such an old, cheap-o zoom lens can do on close-ups! And BTW, I got the five bucks mailed out to you today sm4him!!!
> 
> Now I'm already thinking about blackberries, and making blackberry jam this August!!! Almost every summer for the last 15 years, I have made three to four cases of homemade jams and or jellies, mostly blackberry, but some years raspberry,others marionberry jam, some years strawberry jam. But blackberry is cheapest...FREE for the berries in fact!



Beginning next year, I'll have both blackberries AND raspberries free for the taking! My sister gave me several more blackberry bushes, the ones that produce really HUGE berries, and several raspberry ones as well. But it takes a year before they'll start producing, so this year, it'll just be the wild blackberries I already had.


----------



## 480sparky

So you're going to ship a jar of jam to every participant?


----------



## Markw

480sparky said:


> So you're going to ship a jar of jam to every participant?



Yes, please! 

Mark


----------



## Kazooie

Mmmmm, jam.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, the lens will be on its way to MTVision tomorrow. This was a lot of fun--and I learned that I *can* focus manually, despite the vision problems. Well, at least I can focus manually as consistently as any other way! 

I enjoyed being a part of the project, and I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of you produce.


----------



## RedVixen81

sm4him said:


> Okay, the lens will be on its way to MTVision tomorrow. This was a lot of fun--and I learned that I *can* focus manually, despite the vision problems. Well, at least I can focus manually as consistently as any other way!
> 
> I enjoyed being a part of the project, and I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of you produce.



I thought the next person in line was CBrown222 by the listing on page 1?


----------



## MTVision

Lens just came in the mail today!!


----------



## Markw

sm4him said:


> Okay, the lens will be on its way to MTVision tomorrow. This was a lot of fun--and I learned that I *can* focus manually, despite the vision problems. Well, at least I can focus manually as consistently as any other way!
> 
> I enjoyed being a part of the project, and I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of you produce.



Wuhoo!  Thanks alot for participating!



RedVixen81 said:


> I thought the next person in line was CBrown222 by the listing on page 1?


Cbrown222 was away when it was time for their turn.  So, he will be next on the list after MTVision.



MTVision said:


> Lens just came in the mail today!!


Wuhoo!  I'm excited to see what you come up with!

Mark


----------



## Markw

Hey everyone!  Everyone who has asked to be added to the list should have been added, or received a message from myself.  If I missed anyone, please message me again, don't post on here.  

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

~bump~

this thread deserves one


----------



## thebasedsloth

Didn't wanna post this in here, but i've messaged you like three times already asking to join and i've gotten no reply at all D: 
It's 'cause i'm a sloth, isn't it...


----------



## Markw

Sorry about that.  I've been quite busy with finals and a film I'm making with my D800 lately.  

Anywho, I'm back full-time now, and there should be no more communication issues.  Everyone has been messaged back.

Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## 480sparky

How about seeing some pix from the latest participants, folks?


----------



## Markw

Yeah!

Mark


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet

It's been almost a month since any pics were posted.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Indeed!


----------



## Kazooie

I am here.


----------



## 480sparky

MTVision said:


> Lens just came in the mail today!!



And............?


----------



## sm4him

Has anyone heard from MTVision? As far as I know, the lens is still with her...I've tried to PM her but had no response. Starting to think I'm on her ignore list... 

It'd sure be nice to see some pics and get that lens moving on across America again!


----------



## Markw

Yeah!  I feel the same way.  Last I heard, the lens was ready to be shipped out, but no word since then.

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Is it time to gather a mob with pitchforks and torches?


----------



## Patriot

Looks like she got a free lens huh. what a shame. 

How old does the lens have to be to take part?


----------



## 480sparky

Patriot said:


> Looks like she got a free lens huh. what a shame.
> 
> How old does the lens have to be to take part?



It's not a matter of age.  It's a matter of money.


----------



## Aloicious

480sparky said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of age. It's a matter of money.



and ethics...

 its not like the lens that was being used was worth very much, except to us and this project...


----------



## Aloicious

I might have some ideas on replacing the lens for the continuation of the project if it comes to that.


----------



## Ernicus

Shame.  Understanding we all have busy lives, you'd think people would at least communicate...or at least, ship it on to the next person if you can't get a chance to use it.  Even in the worst set of circumstances...an email only takes 30 seconds, if that, to compile and send.

I was hoping to add my name to the list eventually...as I really like this project idea.


----------



## IByte

Maybe she got tied up ATM?  Not sure why a person would forget to send it.


----------



## Aloicious

IByte said:


> Maybe she got tied up ATM?  Not sure why a person would forget to send it.



that's what I'd hope, but last I heard, she recieved the lens on 5/11, and according to her profile, her last activity on the site was 6/9, so if it was just being tied up you'd think we would have heard something, especially since she's been on the site just a couple days ago.


----------



## IByte

I mean she has some "street" cred on the forum, family vacation ...someone?


----------



## sm4him

I don't know, but it does seem REALLY odd. I'm just not at all sure what to make of it.  MTVision had been really active on TPF, and I'd been pm'ing her about some macro stuff as well...and now, it's like she's dropped off the face of the planet. She hasn't answered any of my PM's, I assume Markw has probably tried to PM her as well, she hasn't posted any photos with the lens... it's just odd.

I'd be really concerned that something had happened to her, except that she DOES still have an occasional post. 
Maybe she DID send the lens on, and is only posting from her phone, so she can't tell that we're all up in arms about where the lens has gotten off to...
or maybe she's been kidnapped and the kidnapper is posting from her account every now and then just to throw people off track...
or maybe...

Nah, I got nothin'. I just don't know.  But I DO hope that she, AND the lens emerge from the black hole soon!

EDIT: She hasn't actually POSTED anything since May 28. Her profile says she was online yesterday (or early this morning actually), but no posts since about two weeks ago.  And not many in the week or two before that, from someone who was averaging over 8 posts a day.  Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## IByte

Le sigh...and I was patiently waiting my turn.  On that note I do have a 18-55mm lens to kick off things and send it to the next in line .  If it's lost no worries, I mean seriously have to be desperate to keep that lens.


----------



## 480sparky

One possibility (*and I pray I'm wrong*!) is something happened to her, and a family member is using her computer for whatever reason... not knowing there's a window open for TPF.


----------



## Markw

Hey guys!  I called her a few days ago to ask about the lens.  She said she had been a bit busy and will post photos shortly.  I got a confirmation email from Cbrown222 today saying they just got the lens in the mail!  Schwing!  We're back on track, folks!  I don't know when we'll see photos from MTVision, but I'm just happy to have the lens back on track and the project moving again.  

For future reference, if something's going on and you won't get the lens out in time, please PM ME.  We all will understand, we just have to _know_ about it.  It relieves alot of tension and lifts a big weight from everyone's shoulders.  

Thank you all so much for your support and still sticking along.  If you haven't uploaded your photos here and marked them on the Flickr page, please do so ASAP.  Doing so will really bring the project full circle.

Thanks so much again.  I can't wait to see what you all come up with.
Mark


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## IByte

Sweet, MTV is well, lens back on track....it's Miller time!!!


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> One possibility (*and I pray I'm wrong*!) is something happened to her, and a family member is using her computer for whatever reason... not knowing there's a window open for TPF.



That had definitely crossed my mind too, when she wasn't responding to PMs.  Glad she is okay, and that the lens is moving on!

Now--PICTURES! We need PICTURES!


----------



## Ernicus

IByte said:


> Le sigh...and I was patiently waiting my turn.  On that note I do have a 18-55mm lens to kick off things and send it to the next in line .  If it's lost no worries, I mean seriously have to be desperate to keep that lens.



hey...I have that lens as my only lens...what are you trying to say there buddy?  lololol


----------



## Ernicus

IByte said:


> Sweet, MTV is well, lens back on track....it's Miller time!!!



Raises mug.   Cheers!


----------



## Aloicious

righteous! glad things are moving again.


----------



## IByte

Ernicus said:
			
		

> Raises mug.   Cheers!



That's what I'm talking about lol.  My lens dropped with no real damage, but nothing I would lose sleep over.  I was thinking about dissecting it as part of my Techno/science nerd fix.


----------



## 480sparky

So, is the project dead in the water again?!?!


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> So, is the project dead in the water again?!?!



Seems to be a failure to communicate...or photograph. 

Hey, sparky, maybe when this is done you'll be bored with that little dinky macro setup of yours and want to do a "TPF bellows across America" project...


----------



## IByte

sm4him said:
			
		

> Seems to be a failure to communicate...or photograph.
> 
> Hey, sparky, maybe when this is done you'll be bored with that little dinky macro setup of yours and want to do a "TPF bellows across America" project...



Still have my kits lens


----------



## Markw

:er:

The lens is being sent from Cbrown222 to 2WheelPhoto today.  He's got quite a bit of plans for his turn with the lens.  So, hopefully, sometime soon, we'll get some photos posted by someone. 

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Hey, sparky, maybe when this is done you'll be bored with that little dinky macro setup of yours and want to do a "TPF bellows across America" project...



I think Markw's "D800 Across America"  would be far more interesting.


----------



## sm4him

YES!! I have faith in 2Wheel to get us back on track!!

Because:
:addpics:


----------



## IByte

sm4him said:
			
		

> YES!! I have faith in 2Wheel to get us back on track!!
> 
> Because:
> :addpics:



Being the summer I think he's on vacation.


----------



## 480sparky

Two months....and no new pix.

C'mon!  There should be at least 4 or 5 dozen posted since sm4him! I'm going through withdrawal!  Ackk! Ackk!


----------



## Kazooie

Well when I get it I'll ACTUALLY DO MY JOB WITH IT


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

*Thanks!  IT HAS ARRIVED.*

FYI, I am doing a TAMPA, FL to CANADA motorcycle run, 2Wheelphoto rolls.  The only camera gear I'm taking is THIS LENS and my backup D80.  I will do my best to bring this thread back to life.  The first pics will be of a BBQ SHACK (literally) in the back woods of Georgia on my way northbound. Many crazy pics to follow, and hopefully a lobster shack in maine will be included.

Now, a teaser pic.  I found a box on my front porch from a kind person I didn't recognize. I opened it to see what it is and the lens jumped out of the box and onto a beauty dish!  WTF???  And it made my cam take a pic before I could even get proper OCF set up for a shot.....this is one *MEAN LENS* :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

The Concours 14 sport-touring beast is packed and ready to sling around some mountain roads, too bad for me the house sitter won't be here till tomorrow!

I noticed after prepping and packing that its got Manx's tires and leather all over it.






Of course its going to be a whole lot further the way I'm going.  "Interstates" to be kept to a minimal!






<cheated on this snapshot pic, the USA lens and my old cam is packed on bike  heh>


----------



## 480sparky

2WheelPhoto said:


> Now, a teaser pic.  I found a box on my front porch from a kind person I didn't recognize. I opened it to see what it is and the lens jumped out of the box and onto a beauty dish!  WTF???  And it made my cam take a pic before I could even get proper OCF set up for a shot.....this is one *MEAN LENS* :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Neat idea..... maybe we should require every participant to include one photo of the lens!


----------



## Markw

480sparky said:


> Neat idea..... maybe we should require every participant to include one photo of the lens!



The original project had a small photo album where people were supposed to take a self-portrait with the lens, preferably including the lens in the photo, and write about their experience, or anything else they would like to on the back of the 4x6.  The photos would then be inserted in the photo album and passed on.  At the end of the journey, the photos and written words would be scanned and compiled with the mapped photos, and all would br printed in a triptych.  

That was my original plan.  It didn't go over too well.

Mark


----------



## IByte

Markw said:
			
		

> The original project had a small photo album where people were supposed to take a self-portrait with the lens, preferably including the lens in the photo, and write about their experience, or anything else they would like to on the back of the 4x6.  The photos would then be inserted in the photo album and passed on.  At the end of the journey, the photos and written words would be scanned and compiled with the mapped photos, and all would br printed in a triptych.
> 
> That was my original plan.  It didn't go over too well.
> 
> Mark



That's a pretty sound idea still.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Mark let me know what you want done with it my friend, I'll do it on this trip between FL and Canada indeed


----------



## Patriot

Whenever its time for a new lens I could offer up the Vivitar series 1 70-210mm 3.5 lens. It's a push pull lens that offers up great contrast and awesome sharpness.


----------



## cbrown222

Hey guys,

Sorry I've taken so long with this lens, I've been having computer and internet troubles. Finally back on track but here are about a dozen of my favorite pictures with this lens!

I used macro tubes for a few of the obvious ones, and I'm still very much an amateur, so C+C is definitely welcome.

Here they are!




DSC_0642 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0391 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr



DSC_0624 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0586 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0584 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0567 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0526 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0512 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0416 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0404 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0402 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0400 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0374 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr




DSC_0367 by CaseyrBrown, on Flickr


----------



## Kazooie

Holy crap.


----------



## Markw

Those are some AWESOME solar lights, and great bokeh from the lens.  Thanks for adding the photos! 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Beautiful pics!  ^^^^^^^^^^^   

I'm on PP a crappy lap top shooting off a motorcycle in not good hours  most of the time but I'm working that lens over.

So yesterday house sitter came around early and I met a sport touring friend and inspiration, SteveJ and we went up to GA for lunch at the shack by the track.  This dude plotted my course out west coast  and colorado last year and helped me with Maine this year.  After a huge lunch he went back south and I went North. 1000 miles days are nothing for him and the bike he has now is pushing towards 200,000 miles.
DAMN this place is good.  And of course real hickory.  not mesquite like out west, or OAK and PALM tree like FL................ just real Hickory smoke.






I was there too





I went through GA it was 110 degrees.  Everyone thats been through the badlands of OK or the desert of AZ realizes mesh is no good (gloves or jacket).  Its like riding through a blow torch at speed.  Leather or textile  is a must. I was skeptical of the RS Taichi jacket when I left Tampa, but was thanking God I had it when I got in that heat.  Kept the heat blast off perfectly while letting a draft flow through.  I'm now sold on the brand.  Today wasn't as bad as yesterday since I made it to the mountains.  I did too many places in NC/TN to list. Was in the saddle 13 hours of all back country mtn roads: Gap/ Cheroholla/LOCALS ROADS/Asheville Boone/Blowing Rock/ The HWY 181 (and more locals roads) and tonight I'm in Hickory before meeting a lady tomorrow for breakfast.  Again the jacket rocks, and it got special attention!





Sweet rest area on the blue ridge parkway (on a rare part of the parkway plenty of places to pass we ride), of all the times I've been past it I never stopped and looked at it





Stopped on a backroad and took a "break" by a zombie building.  would it have been wrong to steal these old horseshoes?  





"StudioS"!   This photography studio is different than the ones I'm around in Tampa by far.  I appreciate boudoir customers walking on pavement in their heels instead of the dirt this guy has for an extrance but hey if he makes it work thats great.





We werer railing the bikes outside of Boone and before we could think about pulling over to don rain gear we were in a hailstorm from hell. Sounded like machine gun fire hitting my helmet.  The jacket got it first soaking =)





Tomorrow I'm doing the 421 SNAKE and then the extreme twisties of WV.  And that state is the best kept secret ever. I'm still amazed it hasn't been infiltrated by squids, tourist riders, and hardly-ablesons


----------



## cbrown222

Thanks for the feedback guys,

It was awesome having that lens! Some shots weren't quite as sharp as I'd like, but that was mostly my fault. The lights were this show that Longwood Gardens was having, so glad I got to shoot it. 

2wheel-- Your photos are looking great so far! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^thanks my friend, doing a lotmore riding that popping pics.  This laptop I have for PP  is discouraging

Today I road NC/TN/VA/WV and then interstate through a small piece of Maryland and PA.  600 miles of mostly switchbacks. Wow what a day it was. WV is incredible every time I ride it.
On way to Catskills in the AM.
Few pics, can't post process on this crappy laptop monitor but saving the raw files for when I get back.
Hickory  to the Snake










Then I hit the real backroads, routes plotted into GPS and way off the main roads.  OK so this guy in the country is raising fighting gamecocks. Wish I'd have brought my zoom lens.





On a back road from hell in WV and came up on an abandoned zombie school, real cracks in the columns and all going on





Was turned on to "the hangout in Welch, WV".  It says Drive - in, but everyone is inside socializing. Made new friends there, I'll be back =)


----------



## Aloicious

Diggin' the pics 2wheel, thanks for posting them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Thanks Aloicious

Riding the Catskills of NY. Stopped here in Cooperstown yesterday,my nephew from the Carolinas is up here in a baseball tournament. He hit a home run as I was walking up to field # 4, good times!

Spending the 4th with them, then on to the Adirondack mountains and the Canada. Will have next batch of pics up soon, my nephew caught a catfish heh =)


----------



## manaheim

This is cool.  Funny thing is I have the exact same lens. 

I may PM mark and get in on the fun, even though it looks like it'll be about 12 years before I see the lens here.


----------



## sm4him

This travelogue edition almost makes up for all those weeks of no photos! Great idea, 2Wheel.
The Shady Valley/Snake area is familiar to me, though I haven't been there in a while. When you come back through, you should do the Tail of the Dragon on 129; I hear it's far more exciting on a motorcycle than The Snake, but I've only ever done either in a car.

Keep 'em coming! It's fun seeing your travels, and knowing it's the very same lens that *I* have taken photos with.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Yes sir    Did tail of the dragon already too


----------



## Markw

Wow.  This is too cool 2wheel!  Thanks again for including our journey in your journey!  I don't know how you resisted exploring that abandoned building. 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

OK I gotta cheat and slip in a phone cam pic.  Lets call it a "sharpness comparison" with the Nikon lens =)

Went by the National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum between nephew's tournament games.  Glad Tyler hit a homer here, Uncle Steve got the shirt!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Markw said:


> Wow.  This is too cool 2wheel!  Thanks again for including our journey in your journey!  I don't know how you resisted exploring that abandoned building.
> 
> Mark



This grizzly land owner ran me off, and I wasn't about to argue. Persoanlly I wanted sxome different angles of that building and closeups of the cracks in the columns. 

Those country folk shoot  =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Canada!

And rollin'


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I miss my hi ISO body for night handheld shots!

Catch up some crazy pics-

Catfish my nephew caught in the Catskills





Back roads to Montreal (from Catskills through these moutains)





Canada - Friend in Montreal I visited has quite the car collection and lifts installed in his garages. A new viper is his every day driver. I liked his white GT500, its his weekend car and he's done a ton of mods to it.  He also has a stock one with 21 miles on a lift that he said will never see the street, and he has a Z06 Vette that he said isn't much fun to drive compared to the other cars and he's about to sell it. I took a few phone pics










Vermond, NH, Maine - Ate at a lobster shack in the cool brisk ocean breeze upper Maine after visiting Montreal and motorcyling the beautiful mountains of Vermont and New Hampshire. Another check mark on my bucket list!
This was at Boothbay Harbor 










This was a shack in town (Portland), suggested by a sport touring bud and he was spot-on





Rhode Island-
Geez I never new the Coastline of Rhode Island was so incredible, I didn't see a bad spot anywhere. This is a working lighthouse, light and soundhorns





Ct- This is the Pizza place in Mystic the Julia Roberts movie "Mystic Pizza"  was filmed.  The movie plays over and over in there but no sount.





My bud went coast to coast on this silver bike in under FIFTY hours. Talk about a non-stop butt burner....  





NYC/NJ-  got to Atlantic City in the middle of the night after riding NYC. So far I'm up on these Casinos















Ona  scale of 1-10 of Casinos I've stayed at in Vegas, this one in NJ ranks about a 7.  Although i like the bathroom colors and stuff that matches





I stayed here an extra day but I'm rolling in the AM.  No clue where but it'll be towards mountains. Can't wait to get serious about pics again and stop with the traveling snapshot off a bike non-sense. I'll put the lens to better use before I send it off  =)


----------



## Markw

That sounds great!  I'm so excited you got to take us with you for all this.  And I can't wait to see some great mountain photos.  Create something fantastic!

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

I feel inadequate now.... I only took 30-40 frames and posted maybe 10 of 'em.

I want a do-over.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Thanks guys, Mark I blew it in regards to mtn pics but I'll post some up anyway soon =)

And when I get to tampa I'll get off the "snap shots from a bike" and try and capture some images


----------



## Markw

480sparky said:


> I feel inadequate now.... I only took 30-40 frames and posted maybe 10 of 'em.
> 
> I want a do-over.



You're more than welcome to have a do-over.  Once I feel like the submissions have slowed down, I'll go down the list asking if anyone wants a do-over.  You'll be granted one in the order I get your response in. 

Mark


----------



## Markw

*I have updated the original post in the beginning of the thread.  For those of you who are following along, here is a copy of the amendment:*

***UPDATE 3**
From this point on, please do your best to keep the lens for the allotted 7 day time maximum. Disregarding this time limit has gotten us 6 months in to the project, with only 2 months' worth of participants able to do their part. If, for some reason, you think you could do something constructive with extra time, please PM me with your plans and we can work it out from there. Should I not get a message saying that you have sent the lens out on the 8th day, expect to get a phone call on the 9th day as a polite reminder to do so promptly. I'm sorry it has come to this, but it really is in the best interest of the group.
**
So, please be prompt with the lens, and know what you're going to do with it when you get it.  At this point in the project, you all know when your turn is, and have plenty of leadway to make arrangements as necessary.  Sorry I kind of have to be stern about this, but it really is in the best interest of the project.  

Another thing that needs to be addressed: If you have not added your photos to the flickr map, please do so ASAP.  Make sure you geotag them as best as possible to ensure they go on the group map as well.  Along with that, if you have not signed up for the flickr group yet, please do that as well.

Thanks for understanding, 
Mark​*


----------



## xj0hnx

Mark, clean out your inbox


----------



## Markw

Oops.  Sorry about that. 'Tis done.

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Hey guys let me apologize for keeping the lens so long. I've been on the bike saddle for weeks and just finished the trip. I'll be getting the lens out promptly.   

Last few "snapshots"!

Here's a few more pics. After the trip I went down to Naples for a few days...forgot to post up last few BS snapshots!

What do I like so much about BAT CAVE NC???






I like the fact all the locals roads rock without such as the "tail of dragon" in NC hosts as of past couple of years (hardly-ablesons, car clubs, squids, tourists, etc)





The low-carb NC apples are great





Dunno wtf this thing was.





And last day in the mountains I saw the mountains and the sea in the same day, hello Tybee Island GA/Atlantic Ocean





12 hours in the saddle - and the sun set in the low country as I moved on past the beach and towards a friends house =)


----------



## Aloicious

2WheelPhoto said:


> Dunno wtf this thing was.



thats the front of an old tractor, although it looks to be missing various pieces...heh

fun pics!


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo!  Cool.  Just make sure you remember to upload them to and geotag them in the flickr group pool! :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Compaq

AWESOME STUFF!!!!!!!


It's not often I regret being Norwegian, I'd love to be a part of this thing!!


*waits recklessly for international rounds*


----------



## matthewo

love bat cave man. hwy from lake lure to black mountain just east of ashville is amazing.  while the dragon is ok, i could tell you 10+ other roads that are just as good with way less idiots.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Thanks guys!  

I owe an apology for not getting that lens out...but its about to fly


----------



## Compaq

For all non-Americans that read this, I hope many of you decide to participate in the international rounds. Let's challenge these folks and produce an even more epic thread (if it's possible)!


----------



## Markw

Compaq said:


> ...and produce an even more epic thread (if it's possible)!



I didn't even think about this!  The thread is called "TPF Across America", but I planned on putting international users in this thread as well.  Maybe I can get a mod to change the name when it gets that far.

Mark


----------



## Compaq

Are you planning on a "summary thread" without chit chat, just people's pics?


----------



## 480sparky

Compaq said:


> Are you planning on a "summary thread" without chit chat, just people's pics?





That's over at FlickR.


----------



## Compaq

Of course, forgot about that, thanks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Lens is at Fed-Ex, enjoying a ride in their reliable ground service truck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xj0hnx, Note the Aperture ring needs to be twisted all the way. My Nikon got an f/EE error if I didn't do that occasionally.  

Also you'll see this - there is a canon adapter on it.  Remove it if you shoot Nikon!


----------



## xj0hnx

W0ot!! Showed up today  Yea, it has to be on max aperture or it gives a warning.


----------



## xj0hnx

Nice, it fits an old case I have too, so it will be traveling even more protected, and in style from now on too


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^^^^^^   THATS NICE!  

Let's see more pics =)


----------



## xj0hnx

Lens Around America 4 by xj0hnx, on Flickr



Lens Around America 6 by xj0hnx, on Flickr



Lens Around America 2 by xj0hnx, on Flickr


----------



## Kazooie

Woo, only a couple weeks til me! :3


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

top~


----------



## mommy-medic

Alas- my week is up and this lens had a hot date with a not-so-hot postal lady this morning. It's on it's way from Atlanta to Alaska! I had grandiose plans for the lens, but the week had other plans for me. I was able to grab my camera as my new dog (a weimaraner we fostered then adopted through a rescue who was one day from being euthanized and is now the happiest pup on earth) and I went for a hike. I happen to live about 30 minutes from the beginning of the Appalatian trail at Amicalola falls. Unfortunately, you can't get a clear shot of the falls this time of year unless you're in a helicopter, but we did enjoy some hiking and exploring. 

This was on the drive up, and I will be going back to shoot this at both a different time of day, and later time of year (once the leaves start changing): 



000_6913 by awaagen, on Flickr

Just a snapshot (and missed the focus on the bee), but I like how the blue has the darker gradient in the background: 



000_6924 by awaagen, on Flickr

My house (Haha, I wish!): 



000_6923 by awaagen, on Flickr


At the falls- (I do have more images of the actual top of the falls and the overlook, but those neew some editing and that will have to come later): 



000_6975 by awaagen, on Flickr

If you want, you can hike to the base of the falls and back up- I've done it before and it IS steep!



000_6976 by awaagen, on Flickr

They wouldn't have this warning for no reason, yet every year darwin awards nominees come from here:



000_7005 by awaagen, on Flickr

Trails at the base of the falls- no way to move the distracting fallen tree: 



000_7012 by awaagen, on Flickr

another:



000_7014 by awaagen, on Flickr

First attempt at HDR, but these were all handheld so it's not tack sharp:



Untitled_HDR2 by awaagen, on Flickr

And a studio shot of a friend's baby (will be adding an outdoor orchard background, not keeping the black)- I had the lens on just for fun before changing to my lenses, but I forgot I had the ISO cranked up to 1000 when I started shooting, so this image has some noise reduction done. Not a "keeper" image, but posting for the sake of the experiment.



000_7577 by awaagen, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic

I requested to join the flickr group.


----------



## Markw

Request accepted.  Thanks for posting those!  Very cool.  I'm happy to see it finally got some studio use!

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice!


----------



## pic_chick

hiking the A.T. is my bucket list great photos


----------



## pic_chick




----------



## matthewo

am i next???


----------



## 480sparky

So...... is the lens MIA again?


----------



## matthewo

well i dont have it.  funny thing is, i think it went from Georgia, to Alaska, im in South Carolina, only 1 state over from Georgia.  probably a long shipping trip might be taking some time to get back to me,  i should be next to receive the lens though, from the list...


----------



## Markw

I messaged the person who should have the lens.  I didn't get a response.  It did take a LONG time for the lens to get there, but the tracking number said it was delivered on the 19th.  So, we'll see.

Mark


----------



## Kazooie

I thought it was coming to me caus I'm in Alaska, but nope.


----------



## 480sparky

Maybe we should require $100 deposit in order to participate. :er:


----------



## Aloicious

good gravy, its missing again?


----------



## matthewo

One person Before me too     I will be sure to post up if or when I get it

sent from my POS evo 3d that has a keyboard for girl fingers and the worst auto correcting crap ever


----------



## Tee

Who was supposed to receive it?  Out the sum-a-*****.


----------



## IByte

Omg I give up!


----------



## Tee

Any bets it went to a member with a low post count?


----------



## IByte

Yup there first real lens sucks and really a shame!!!


----------



## RedVixen81

Wow its been a while since I've been here but was checking on this thread to see how many spot before me and I see we have an mia lens..hope it shows up soon


----------



## thebasedsloth

Came in here to complain, but nevermind....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

top for the lens


----------



## Derrel

Tee said:


> Who was supposed to receive it?  Out the sum-a-*****.



I say out the first guy...a US Army member who was apparently *too damned cheap to buy a lens so he stole MINE.*...and then out this SECOND person who's apparently too damned ____________ to do the right thing. Being a thief is not cool. Not cool at ALL.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

hmmmm whoever stole the lens, might not be such a smooth move if your tracking number details get posted all over the Internetz.  

Just sayn.....


----------



## pic_chick

man this blows. Maybe a door knock is called for here you know KNock knock ...who is it ...Ohh you know I just popped by to pick of the lens you stole can I have it?....


----------



## pic_chick

Still nothing???


----------



## 480sparky

I say it's time to round up a posse, start deputizing members, and head out with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## pic_chick

really I would be willing to put some $ in toward a new cheapo lens we should start a chipin page so we can keep this going without anyone person having to buy or give a lens.


----------



## IByte

I have a 18-55 I'm willing to donate and get project going!!

Or what we could have a TPF fundraiser, and the OP can get that lens.


----------



## jhodges10

Far as I can tell their post count was 289 but they haven't posted since March. Maybe here should be a "current poster" rule too, like within the last 2 weeks or it skips to the next person. I'd also be willing to chip in for another lens if everyone decides to go that route.


----------



## Tee

jhodges10 said:


> *Far as I can tell their post count was 289* but they haven't posted since March.



Who is it?


----------



## jhodges10

Go back to page 1 of the thread and scroll down. It's right there for everyone to see.


----------



## Tee

He was on today, too.  Probably checking in to see how busted he is.  Maybe he was hunting with Sara Palin?


----------



## Darko81

I'd be willing to chip in for another lens as well.


----------



## Kazooie

I can probably look for him on the local photog-clubs.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1

with a name like that, who woulda gussed.


----------



## Patriot

I have a cheapo lens to throw in.


----------



## 480sparky

I think the idea is to send the _same lens_ around.  Not just to half a dozen folks, then have the lens go AWOL and replace it.  *THIS *lens is a replacement, fer cryin' out loud!


----------



## jhodges10

480sparky said:
			
		

> I think the idea is to send the same lens around.  Not just to half a dozen folks, then have the lens go AWOL and replace it.  THIS lens is a replacement, fer cryin' out loud!



Agreed, but unless you're springing for airfare and hotel for the posse you proposed to go to Alaska I think chipping in for a lens is the next best/cheapest alternative. We could send Kazooie after the perp but from some of his posts the perp would probably just use him as a toothpick.


----------



## Kazooie

I'm not sure weather to be honored that you considered me, or offended that you called me a toothpick.


----------



## Patriot

480sparky said:


> I think the idea is to send the _same lens_ around.  Not just to half a dozen folks, then have the lens go AWOL and replace it.  *THIS *lens is a replacement, fer cryin' out loud!



Yeah I know that but if the lens is missing then I'm willing to get the ball started again by throwing in another lens. 

I have a Nikon 28-80mm 3.3-5.6g,   Nikon 50mm E F1.8, Rokinon 28mm F2.8,  Nikon 35mm E F2.5, and a Vivitar 70-210mm F3.5. All are manual so yeah....


----------



## unpopular

The 35 could be interesting.


----------



## 480sparky

If we're just going to keep replacing an AWOL piece of glass, let's just agree to do a "Day in the Life of..." set instead.


----------



## Patriot

480sparky said:
			
		

> If we're just going to keep replacing an AWOL piece of glass, let's just agree to do a "Day in the Life of..." set instead.



So do we do if the lens is awol and never return ? Do we just let the project die? I really do wish people wouldnt take the lens for themselves. Then I guess we wait until it show up again.


----------



## 480sparky

Patriot said:


> So do we do if the lens is awol and never return ? Do we just let the project die? I really do wish people wouldnt take the lens for themselves. Then I guess we wait until it show up again.



This is pretty much how the first lens ended up.


----------



## jhodges10

Kazooie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure weather to be honored that you considered me, or offended that you called me a toothpick.



I'll go with honored.


----------



## unpopular

COLTSFANATIC1 said:


> with a name like that, who woulda gussed.



maybe he turned it into a bong?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I think an address should be posted of who has the lens so maybe someone near can politely go ask for it


----------



## Patriot

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I think an address should be posted of who has the lens so maybe someone near can politely go ask for it



yeah then someone will start complaining about invasion of privacy. Unless a rule is put into effect that says if you want the lens then cough up a address, in not then no lens for you. A fake address might be given by those thiefs.


----------



## jhodges10

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I think an address should be posted of who has the lens so maybe someone near can politely go ask for it



Plus they're in Alaska, nearby could be 700 miles.


----------



## RedVixen81

I am really bummed about this. I hope somehow that we can keep this going..


----------



## thebasedsloth

Lets not be so quick to speak so negatively on the person who has the lens, maybe they went out in the cold to get some pictures then got buried in an avalanche or something.


----------



## jhodges10

thebasedsloth said:
			
		

> Lets not be so quick to speak so negatively on the person who has the lens, maybe they went out in the cold to get some pictures then got buried in an avalanche or something.



We can only hope.


----------



## Markw

Hey guys!  Guess what...




After sending a massive amount of messages, I got an email a few weeks ago from the guy who had the lens saying they had received it, but quit the thread a long time ago (unbeknownst to me).  That he doesn't really travel through TPF anymore.  So, I asked him to kindly send me the lens and we'd deal with it from there. I never got a response, I never got tracking.  I had no idea whether he had sent it out or not.  But, now, a few weeks later, it's here!  So, we're back on track!  Thank you all for sticking around.  I really do appreciate it.  It's nice to see we have others who are just as passionate as I for the project.  Sorry I haven't been around too much either, but I have been checking my inbox for you guys.  

Either way, I have it now!  So, we're back on track. 

As a disclaimer, if anyone is ever disinterested, or wants to forfeit their turn with the lens, please just message me.  We'll work it out to ensure it still gets around.

Thank you all!
Mark


----------



## sm4him

Markw said:


> Hey guys!  Guess what...
> 
> View attachment 25980
> 
> After sending a massive amount of messages, I got an email a few weeks ago from the guy who had the lens saying they had received it, but quit the thread a long time ago (unbeknownst to me).  That he doesn't really travel through TPF anymore.  So, I asked him to kindly send me the lens and we'd deal with it from there. I never got a response, I never got tracking.  I had no idea whether he had sent it out or not.  But, now, a few weeks later, it's here!  So, we're back on track!  Thank you all for sticking around.  I really do appreciate it.  It's nice to see we have others who are just as passionate as I for the project.  Sorry I haven't been around too much either, but I have been checking my inbox for you guys.
> 
> Either way, I have it now!  So, we're back on track.
> 
> As a disclaimer, if anyone is ever disinterested, or wants to forfeit their turn with the lens, please just message me.  We'll work it out to ensure it still gets around.
> 
> Thank you all!
> Mark



WOO  HOO!!!!!!!!!! 
Imagine each of the mall food court folks as someone in the TPF Lens Across America waiting list...
 Shoot. It won't let me embed it for some reason.
Here's the link


----------



## 480sparky

Markw said:


> Hey guys!  Guess what......



Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Imagine each of the mall food court folks as someone in the TPF Lens Across America waiting list...
> Shoot. It won't let me embed it for some reason.
> Here's the link




Wrap the link manually in the [video] tabs.

[media=youtube]SXh7JR9oKVE[/media]


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine each of the mall food court folks as someone in the TPF Lens Across America waiting list...
> Shoot. It won't let me embed it for some reason.
> Here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap the link manually in the [video] tabs.
Click to expand...


Well sure, if you wanna go and do it the EASY way.  Oh goodness--my brain ain't workin' so good today...


----------



## matthewo

Am I next?


----------



## Tee

Markw said:


> After sending a massive amount of messages, I got an email a few weeks ago from the guy who had the lens saying they had received it, but quit the thread a long time ago (unbeknownst to me).  That he doesn't really travel through TPF anymore.  So, I asked him to kindly send me the lens and we'd deal with it from there. I never got a response, I never got tracking.  I had no idea whether he had sent it out or not.  But, now, a few weeks later, it's here!  So, we're back on track!  Thank you all for sticking around.  I really do appreciate it.  It's nice to see we have others who are just as passionate as I for the project.  Sorry I haven't been around too much either, but I have been checking my inbox for you guys.
> 
> Either way, I have it now!  So, we're back on track.



You are much too kind in believing.  That f*cknut has been on here often enough to know he's trying to snowblow this project.  In fact, he was viewing this thread back when he was called out.   Think about it, If someone receives a lens and doesn't want to participate, the average simple minded person would A)contact you B) send it back to the previous person.  He's a grade A d-bag punk.  Looking forward to seeing the credible members participating sharing their images.


----------



## sm4him

matthewo said:


> Am I next?



Perhaps. But you're going to have to be interrogated first, and then we'll vote on whether we can trust you or not.


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Well sure, if you wanna go and do it the EASY way.  Oh goodness--my brain ain't workin' so good today...



Actually, that's the HARD way.  The EASY way would be for the _Insert Video_ icon to function correctly.








PS. Hey, Mark....... did the lens come with a five-spot?


----------



## Tee

P.S.  Hey Markw- you need to update your coloring system (completed, in possession, waiting) and put a big asterisk with the title "punk coward" next to his name.


----------



## Markw

@sm4him: Thanks guys!  I loved that video.  Made me chuckle thinking it was you guys too. haha.

@Tee: I would tend to agree.  But, to save my character, I refrain from saying such things.  I'm not above agreeing when others say them, though. 

@480Sparky: Nope.  But, no surprise.  Oddly enough, they shipped the entire Fedex box, with lens and adapter inside, INSIDE a Large flat rate priority box.  Weird.

@matthewo: Yepp, if you're still interested which I assume you are.  But, I agree to sm4him's interrogation!  I'll let her do it, though. 

Mark


----------



## matthewo

LOL, i mean its sad these thing happen, but it is the internet right?  most people are very honest, but there will always be a few people who care nothing about their reputation, and just figure cause they never will meet any one physically then they just dont care.



sm4him said:


> matthewo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But you're going to have to be interrogated first, and then we'll vote on whether we can trust you or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markw

Oh, since tomorrow's a Sunday, which means no mail, I'll be bringing the lens on my maternity shoot as well.  Photos to follow. 

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Markw said:


> Oh, since tomorrow's a Sunday, which means no mail, I'll be bringing the lens on my *maternity *shoot as well.  Photos to follow.
> 
> Mark



When did this happen?










Wait..... never mind.  *HOW* did that happen?   Yes... post photos.  We want to see how far along you are.


----------



## Markw

It will happen tomorrow.  'twill be my second.  I've also got 7 "mini sessions" for christmas portraits this week, and an infant shoot.  Weird working for a client base and not simply to sell prints and weddings/events. 

Mark


----------



## Markw

Oh wait.  No fair.  I didn't catch it. 

Mark


----------



## Aloicious

righteous! looking forward to it getting back on track.


----------



## jhodges10

Dammit! We finally get the lens back and now the thread is getting spammed, we just can't win.


----------



## Aloicious

it's been removed, but edit your post so that his spam isn't quoted (or at least take his spam links out of the quote), thats just what the spammers want.


----------



## jhodges10

Aloicious said:
			
		

> it's been removed, but edit your post so that his spam isn't quoted (or at least take his spam links out of the quote), thats just what the spammers want.



Done!


----------



## Patriot

jhodges10 said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been removed, but edit your post so that his spam isn't quoted (or at least take his spam links out of the quote), thats just what the spammers want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
Click to expand...


Well at least it's back on track. I'll have to make sure I take part in this project in the future once I leave Korea for the states next March.


----------



## Markw

..I forgot the lens for my shoot.  Shame on me. :er:

Mark


----------



## 480sparky

Markw said:


> ..I forgot the lens for my shoot.  Shame on me. :er:
> 
> Mark



We'll flog you with a cat-o-nine tails made with cable releases.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

top~!


----------



## Kazooie

Bop bop bop, straight to the top!


----------



## Darko81

Awesome that it is back on track!


----------



## 480sparky

So...... What's the poop now?


----------



## Justman1020

I know I am new here, but I was enjoying reading this thread, what happened to this project?


----------



## Kazooie

Should be somewhere around Matthew.


----------



## RedVixen81

Any word in when its going to the next person on the list?. I know that Kazooie is before me. I just cant wait to test this out


----------



## matthewo

i pmed mark a few weeks back when he pmed me and a bunch of us asking if we where still interested.  i said i was, i have not seen the lens yet...  i will post if and when i get it.


----------



## pic_chick

cant wait to see some new photos I am glad this is back up and running sadly the lens will now miss carnival down herein NOLA.


----------



## Justman1020

I decided to pm mark and get on the list if he allows it. #newguywantstoplayto!


----------



## Justman1020

My pm to mark didn't go through. His inbox must be full...and it seems as if this project has stalled again.


----------



## Aloicious

with the holidays and everything happening, I bet he's just busy. he sent me a PM just like Matthewo a while ago wondering if I was still interested and to verify my contact info, so as far as I know he's still planning to continue the project.


----------



## Justman1020

Bump for the sake of hoping??


----------



## odagled

Justman1020 said:


> Bump for the sake of hoping??



I'm hopeful as well.


----------



## Markw

Hey everyone!  Sorry for going MIA for a while.  Finals + holidays + work (photo work) took a huge toll on my availability.  I'm back in action now and ready to ship the lens out. Sooooo, thanks for sticking around!  And thanks for the delay. 

Mark


----------



## Darko81

Awesome!


----------



## Justman1020

Wooooo! 
Mark did you get my request to be added to the list?


----------



## matthewo

hey mark, can you skip me for now, if you have no shipped it out yet.  i have a few important exams,  of coarse if the lens still comes i will do my best to try to get some pictures up.  but with my luck it falls right on the end of january when i really need to devote time to studing for a certification.


----------



## Markw

Darko81 said:


> Awesome!





Justman1020 said:


> Wooooo!
> Mark did you get my request to be added to the list?


To be perfectly honest, I probably deleted it by mistake.  Could you send it over once more?


matthewo said:


> hey mark, can you skip me for now, if you have no shipped it out yet.  i have a few important exams,  of coarse if the lens still comes i will do my best to try to get some pictures up.  but with my luck it falls right on the end of january when i really need to devote time to studing for a certification.


Sure thing.  No worries.  Just let me know when you're ready!

Mark


----------



## pic_chick

Yeah great  glad to see this up and going again!!!


----------



## cgipson1

SaraJenifer reported as SPAM - 7 posts all spam


----------



## ratssass

...good to see this back on track......i just enjoy the journey.


----------



## Markw

The lens was sent back out today!  We're officially back on track!

Mark


----------



## Justman1020

So there's like 5-6 months or so before its my turn but I'm excited! Haha


----------



## Kazooie

Guess what showed up at my house today?


----------



## 480sparky

Kazooie said:


> Guess what showed up at my house today?




Dancing girls.  



Did they shave their legs this time?


----------



## Aloicious

Hey Mark, I've been really busy expanding my business and I don't know that I'll have time in the next few months to help out with this project, can I postpone my turn for a little while?


----------



## Justman1020

Ahh can't wait to see more pix.


----------



## pic_chick

photos I want to see the photos


----------



## RedVixen81

Im next...I cant wait.


----------



## Justman1020

Im on the list! Lol. Im excited.


----------



## invisible

I've just signed up. This should be fun!


----------



## Justman1020

Invisible lets just hope it makes it this far.


----------



## invisible

Justman1020 said:


> Invisible lets just hope it makes it this far.


It will. I guess we might want to look into ways to ensure that whoever is next in line to receive the lens is available to shoot within the allotted 7 days. If they are not available, maybe the lens could be sent to the next person in line, and the skipped person re-scheduled for when they are available?

Also, a quick idea: how about creating a video with one image per person, stating where/when the photo was taken, to show how far and for how long the lens has travelled? Something similar to the slideshow that Parker219 did a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Markw

invisible said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible lets just hope it makes it this far.
> 
> 
> 
> It will. I guess we might want to look into ways to ensure that whoever is next in line to receive the lens is available to shoot within the allotted 7 days. If they are not available, maybe the lens could be sent to the next person in line, and the skipped person re-scheduled for when they are available?
> 
> Also, a quick idea: how about creating a video with one image per person, stating where/when the photo was taken, to show how far and for how long the lens has travelled? Something similar to the slideshow that Parker219 did a couple weeks ago...
Click to expand...


I do always ask the next person if they're ready for the lens.  I have actually skipped a few so far that said that they weren't.  It's just getting people to send the lens out on time is the tricky part..

And I love the idea of the slideshow.  I'd be happy to put one together, more like a video with it tracking the journey on the map and all too) when we're closer to being finished.

Mark


----------



## Justman1020

Invisible. My fear isn't people holding it. It's the fact that the lens has gone missing on more then one occasion


----------



## Kazooie

I'm just going to state right now that I won't have the lens out and shipped until either next Friday or Saturday, simply because I won't be anywhere near a post office until then.


----------



## Justman1020

Atleast you are communicating.


----------



## RedVixen81

Hey Kazooie!.. Cant wait to get the lens next.. and i bet that you have awesome photos taken in AK..cant wait to see them


----------



## Patriot

Is it possible for myself to be added to the list?


----------



## Justman1020

Pm mark. Ask him. He will reply with the needed information.


----------



## Kazooie

Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.

Just kidding, I sent it out today.  Have a couple shots I want to edit, but I've been too busy to take as many as I'd like to have.


----------



## IByte

Kazooie said:


> Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.
> 
> Just kidding, I sent it out today.  Have a couple shots I want to edit, but I've been too busy to take as many as I'd like to have.



Well if you did, at least you were the first person to admit it openly XD.


----------



## 480sparky

IByte said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you did, at least you were the first person to admit it openly XD.
Click to expand...


I wonder if he's keeping the five-spot, too.  :er:


----------



## RedVixen81

Kazooie said:


> Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.
> 
> Just kidding, I sent it out today.  Have a couple shots I want to edit, but I've been too busy to take as many as I'd like to have.


 Hey Kazooie.. did you get my message about the updated address to my parents house? just want to make sure..thats all.


----------



## joel28

Please add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## Justman1020

When I get the lens, instead of sending on another 5$ bill I'm going to make a considerable donation and just put like 15 prepaid postages in there because honestly the 5$ thing is pointless and I would rather just pay everyone's postage. Lmao.


----------



## Kazooie

480sparky said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you did, at least you were the first person to admit it openly XD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's keeping the five-spot, too.  :er:
Click to expand...

I',... not sure? Really, I don't even know what a five-spot is. But I did find the little plastic piece that was supposed to be on the back of the lens. *cough fail cough*


RedVixen81 said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report that I will not be sending the lens on, because it is mine now.
> 
> Just kidding, I sent it out today.  Have a couple shots I want to edit, but I've been too busy to take as many as I'd like to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kazooie.. did you get my message about the updated address to my parents house? just want to make sure..thats all.
Click to expand...


Yep, got the new address, and just in time! I almost sent to to the wrong one, but didn't!


----------



## RedVixen81

Sweet...got the lense today..can we say that's a butt load of bubble wrap..and I love the STD brochure as extra padding in the lens case ..lmao ..made for a good read too. Oh kazooie..I know someone that lives in your town..what a cowinkiedink


----------



## ratssass

...any pics from alaska?


----------



## photocrzy

This is such a neat thread. I love to see the world through others perspectives.


----------



## Kazooie

RedVixen81 said:


> Sweet...got the lense today..can we say that's a butt load of bubble wrap..and I love the STD brochure as extra padding in the lens case ..lmao ..made for a good read too. Oh kazooie..I know someone that lives in your town..what a cowinkiedink


Awesome, that was fast! Hey, I got your back against gonorrhea and all that!  Almost sent the Birth Control pamphlet, but that could be considered more offensive, and less informative. 


ratssass said:


> ...any pics from alaska?



Yes, a couple, I just have to get them off my camera! Word of warning, homie don't do landscapes. But I did see a moose.


----------



## Kazooie

Of all the shots I took (maybe 30 total, super busy this time of year) I like this one best:



Midwinter Munchies by Sean_Titus, on Flickr

All the others I've kept I've posted here, any post since I got it.


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo!  Our first photo of a critter, if I remember correctly.  He's a wee little moose, isn't he?  Look at those tiny antlers!  Can't wait to see more.

Oh, and for everyone who's gone over the past few months, please be sure to add all of your photos to the flickr group, and geotag a few of them as closely as possible.  Thanks alot!

Mark


----------



## Darko81

Can't wait to see more pics. It's been pretty quiet in here.


----------



## RedVixen81

Ok i got out this morning an took some photos...It was really overcast and muggy...i tried to do the best that i can but since it was my first time using a manual focus lens..so it took a while to get used to it. I am sure they are not the greatest since i an new to dslr cameras but i did my best.. I hope tomorrow is better cause i want to get some of downtown San Antonio... i will post some i took in a lil bit.. i am updating the flickr group right now


----------



## RedVixen81

*Here is one of the ones i took today. A lil history of Comanche Lookout:*

Comanche Lookout Park is a 96-acre public park owned by the City of San Antonio. The site includes the fourth highest point in Bexar County with an elevation of 1,340 feet. The Cibolo floodplain lies at the base of this escarpment between the Gulf Coastal Plain and the Edwards Plateau. Vegetation on the hill includes native ash juniper, Texas and Mexican buckeye, chinaberry, graneno, Lindheimer hackberry, honey mesquite and huisache.

Native Americans used this hill as a vantage point for warfare and hunting. The Apache, and later, the Comanche Indians dominated the area as they hunted along waterways including nearby Cibolo Creek. The hill was also a prominent landmark for travelers in the 18th and 19th centuries. The old Spanish road (one of several routes of the Camino Real or Royal Road) from San Antonio to Bastrop and Nacogdoches in East Texas extended past the base of the hill. The road followed earlier American Indian travel routes, and today its remnants are known as Nacogdoches Road.





DSC_1854 by RedVixen81, on Flickr


----------



## Justman1020

Where we at?


----------



## RedVixen81

Justman. I shipped it on the 13th. Its headed to Winnipeg,Canada. I just checked the tracking and it says its in Minnesota right now as thats as of the 15th. I should get to our next person by wed.


----------



## Justman1020

Ok. I was like Erm...silence. 

Whos receiving? Can they check in?


----------



## sm4him

Markw said:


> Wuhoo!  Our first photo of a critter, if I remember correctly.  He's a wee little moose, isn't he?  Look at those tiny antlers!  Can't wait to see more.
> 
> Oh, and for everyone who's gone over the past few months, please be sure to add all of your photos to the flickr group, and geotag a few of them as closely as possible.  Thanks alot!
> 
> Mark



Well, I posted "critters", sorta--a bee and a duck. And sparky posted a cat.  But that's definitely the *biggest* critter so far! 

Nice to see this going again, but some of you folks need to get busy taking pictures when it's your turn! It's been a year now since Mark first started the lens on its way, and there's only 99 photos on the flickr group? I wanna see more pics!!! :lmao:


----------



## Justman1020

Just wait till I get my turn. There will be photos....


----------



## invisible

An update from Winnipeg: the lens was supposed to be delivered today before end of day. "End of day" for UPS is 7:00pm, so when the lens wasn't delivered by 7:30 I decided to check their website for updated tracking info (click here). I wasn't sure what "Destination Scan" at 17:43 was, so I called UPS customer service. 

Long story short: they told me that the lens would be delivered tomorrow (which is acceptable) but also that I'd need to pay $95 on delivery (unacceptable). I asked them what those $95 were, and they explained to me that about $35 were taxes and about $60 were for brokerage. I explained to them that:
1) I can't pay taxes on an item that I didn't buy (I explained the whole "TPF Across America" thing).
2) Even if I had actually bought the lens, I would never ever pay about one third of its value in cash-grab monies.

Side note: Since Canadians don't pay duties on photography gear, I buy stuff from places like B&H all the time. I've never been charged the taxes, and usually the brokerage fees are a couple dollars. Of course B&H doesn't use UPS for their shipments! I told this to the UPS customer service person as well. I didn't mince words to express my dissatisfaction with their rip-off tactics. I even asked them if this tax+brokerage information was provided to the sender before they shipped and they told me that they didn't have to.

Due to some things going on in my life at the moment, I can't afford to pay the $95 so the lens will be returned to RedVixen81. I am saddened by this whole situation. Everybody please accept my apologies


----------



## ratssass

WOW!!!!I'm sure no apologies are required.$95 would certainly take the fun out of a fun project.That just plain sucks!!


----------



## invisible

ratssass said:


> WOW!!!!I'm sure no apologies are required.$95 would certainly take the fun out of a fun project.That just plain sucks!!


It does suck. The apologies are required because Mark and RedVixen went out of their ways to have the lens shipped to Canada for us (me and another Canadian who I believe is in Newfoundland). I feel ashamed by the whole thing and don't want to be sent the lens again. This did take the fun out of this fun project for me, courtesy of the fine people at UPS.

That being said, whoever sends the lens to Newfoundland please make sure NOT to use UPS. FedEx is also in the business of charging stupidly-high brokerage fees so stay away from them. The U.S. Postal Service should do it (it's cheaper, and as fast as UPS), or Purolator if you prefer to use a courier that doesn't seem to be in the business of ripping people off. Also, when posting the lens make it clear that this is not something the recipient has purchased  if you forget this step, the person in Newfoundland might be forced to pay taxes in order to receive the lens (and this may also increase the brokerage fees).


----------



## Darko81

Wow. That's insane. UPS are off their heads. I never use them when buying from the US. I always use USPS for the fact that they don't gouge me with ridiculous fees. It really is a shame that this has happened.


----------



## invisible

To add insult to injury, the UPS delivery guy just knocked on my door with the lens. He wasn't aware that I told customer service that I was not accepting the shipment, almost a full day since the call. In other words, UPS has just added an extra day of wait for the lens to reach the next person in line.


----------



## Justman1020

That's rediculous on their part. :/ wow.


----------



## RedVixen81

ok sooo. i went to the ups store that i shipped the package from. They are not going to refund me what i spent to ship it but they are going to cover the fees of it being shipped back to me. What a hot mess...needless to say i will never ship with them again.. such a horrible first time experience.


----------



## Patrice

I'm not participating in this little project but I'll +1 on refusing to use UPS or FedEX. As well as photography I also enjoy amateur astronomy and do custom woodworking, thus I end up shopping regularly at US based retailers. After a similar experience of having been gouged with UPS brokerage fees far exceeding the cost of a $5 drill bit I refuse to use them. Same thing happened with FedEx. If a US retailer will not use USPS to ship to Canada I will not place an order, and in Canada if a retailer will not ship Canada Post I will also not place an order. None of the big courier services have a depot in my home town so it becomes a real hassle to rearrange a drop or a pick up from a depot 70 miles away.


----------



## RedVixen81

Hey guys.. just wanted to keep you updated. I just got the lens back. I will be emailing Mark to find out who the next person is. Sorry to so i will not be shipping international again.. not after the horriable ordeal from UPS


----------



## Darko81

It really sucks that this is what happened. If Mark happens to let us Canadians still take part I advise anyone to send using USPS. I think the cost is about $11 to ship to Newfoundland.


----------



## RedVixen81

Hey guys here is another update.. I have yet to hear from Mark on the next address to ship to...The lens sits in a box on my bar waiting and waiting.. I will send Mark another email todayl. I just wanted to give ya'll and update.


----------



## Thayli

Tried to PM Mark before and didnt get a reply, so tried again today. Did notice however that after its sent my 'sent' folder is empty and there is no evidence of there having been a msg...? So I dont know if its working or not.

Regardless, Mark, if you read this, I'd be interested in joining up if theres still availability.


----------



## 480sparky

Thayli said:


> Tried to PM Mark before and didnt get a reply, so tried again today. Did notice however that after its sent my 'sent' folder is empty and there is no evidence of there having been a msg...? So I dont know if its working or not.
> 
> Regardless, Mark, if you read this, I'd be interested in joining up if theres still availability.



Under the General Settings of your Settings, find:

*Sent Private Messages:                         *
And choose "*&#8226; Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default*"

If you've checked "*Don't save a copy of sent messages*", then none of your sent messages will be saved and your Sent Folder will be empty.


----------



## Thayli

480sparky said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to PM Mark before and didnt get a reply, so tried again today. Did notice however that after its sent my 'sent' folder is empty and there is no evidence of there having been a msg...? So I dont know if its working or not.
> 
> Regardless, Mark, if you read this, I'd be interested in joining up if theres still availability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the General Settings of your Settings, find:
> 
> *Sent Private Messages:                         *
> And choose "*&#8226; Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default*"
> 
> If you've checked "*Don't save a copy of sent messages*", then none of your sent messages will be saved and your Sent Folder will be empty.
Click to expand...


Ah ok, yeah its on 'don't save' so that was the problem. Now i know!

Thanks for that.


----------



## RedVixen81

Hello again everyone... Still waiting on a reply from Mark on who the next person will be that lives within the USA. I am going to give it one more week. If i hear nothing i am going to start going down the list and find who the nextperson that lives in the US is and send it. I hate it just sitting in a box on my bar and i hate that this project is stallling right now.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

MarkW...where are you!?  

*shameless bump TTT*


----------



## 480sparky

Lemme send him a text message and see if I can rattle his cage.


----------



## pixmedic

480sparky said:


> Lemme send him a text message and see if I can rattle his cage.



sparky will straighten it out! old world style!


----------



## 480sparky

I got his attention... he said he'd get back to be since he's busy right now.


----------



## Markw

Ahh!  I can't believe what I've missed!  My apologies guys. I know I've been gone for quite some time.  I have been through some crazy stuff these past few months.  Utter craziness!  I've moved, taken up teaching a class, and had a few family things going on.  Sooooo, my apologies.  Give me one sec to go through my inbox and message everyone that needs it.  I will return. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## ratssass

....sometimes life will sneak up and get in the way :smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys:


----------



## Justman1020

Anything...?


----------



## Tee

So, what have we learned from this experiment boys and girls?


----------



## Markw

I messaged everyone involved at this point a while back about the next steps.  I haven't gotten a response back..:waiting:

Mark


----------



## Tee

Maybe they got tired of waiting? :scratch:


----------



## Markw

Tee said:


> Maybe they got tired of waiting? :scratch:



..and what?  Threw out a lens that wasn't theirs?  Any way you look at it, the lens is still the property of the donor and needs to be passed on to someone.  I highly doubt this is the case, however.

Mark


----------



## Darko81

So who has the lens?


----------



## Markw

I assume it's still RedVixen81.  I messaged her again, so we'll see.

Mark


----------



## odagled

Mark, any chance I can be added to the list? I sent you a PM a while back so I'm guessing its a bottom of the hundreds of PMs you must get daily.


----------



## RedVixen81

Ok guys... sorry about the major delay.. i have been swammped with work and working longer hours than the post office is open. Such is life when you're a salaried employee. I finally have a day off today and i am heading to the post office right now. Per Mark the next person is TheBasedSloth so that is who will be receiving the lens. Once again i do apologize for the delay.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Its true! Redvixen emailed me saying the lens is on its way to me now! 
I'll be sure to post here the minute I get it.


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo!  We're back on track...again!  Thanks everyone for your understanding. 

Mark


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Check yer inbox Mark.


----------



## Markw

MartinCrabtree said:


> Check yer inbox Mark.





odagled said:


> Mark, any chance I can be added to the list? I sent you a PM a while back so I'm guessing its a bottom of the hundreds of PMs you must get daily.



'Tis done. 

Mark


----------



## RedVixen81

WOW i mailed the lens on saturday and it was delivered just a little while ago


----------



## thebasedsloth

Yup, again! I received the lens in the mail earlier today, just in time for the photo shoot I had planned for tomorrow! 

Btw, who wrapped the lens in a brochure about 'Safe sex'!? Hahahah. I had a good laugh at that.


----------



## Markw

Oh, wow.  Glen Burnie.  I'm within a 10-minute drive from the lens!  This is the closest I've been in some time! 

Mark


----------



## Kazooie

thebasedsloth said:


> Btw, who wrapped the lens in a brochure about 'Safe sex'!? Hahahah. I had a good laugh at that.



More importantly, where's my poster for STD's?  I need that to keep healthy!


----------



## RedVixen81

LOL.. Yeah Kazooie put that in there.. I died laughing when i saw it.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Bah, I still haven't had a chance to use this lens! What am I doing with my life!?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

The wrong thing apparently.


----------



## Darko81

Can we get some new pics?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Hey man hurry up! I'm dying to use this lens on my new (to me) F5.


----------



## Darko81

It's been almost a month. What's the deal?


----------



## 480sparky

Maybe we should limit the use of the lens to _minus 35 _days so it will get sent to the next participant within a week. :er:


----------



## pic_chick

been along time with out some photos post em guys we all want to see.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Headed to a photoshoot now, gonna finally use the lens. I'll ship it to the next person soon


----------



## thebasedsloth

Invite me to the flickr group! 
Here's a couple photos I took with it so far:



_DSC9823.jpg by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr




_DSC9831.jpg by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr




_DSC9915.jpg by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

No invite is needed.  You just join.


----------



## thebasedsloth

It said invite only


----------



## 480sparky

Looks like you made it..........


----------



## Markw

Wuhoo! Glad to see such great shots taken with the lens. Im really looking forward to seeing what else comes from you guys. 

Mark
Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebasedsloth

after someone accepted my invite I made it.

"Hi TheBasedSloth,

Your request to join TPF Across America - The Journey of One Lens Across the USA - 2 has been accepted."


----------



## Markw

Thatd be me. To clear up any confusion, if youd like to be a member of the flickr group, you have to ask permission through flickr. I then accept your request and you will be a member.

Marm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MartinCrabtree

What's up? Was it 7 days or weeks?


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> What's up? Was it 7 days or weeks?



I'm thinking _months _now. :-(


----------



## MartinCrabtree

:waiting:


----------



## Darko81

This is a ridiculously long time to have the lens. The rules say 7 days. I can see if something came up and you had it for 1 or 2 days longer.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

At least we got a few images.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well?


----------



## Bulb

It looks like things are at a standstill. The lens hasn't been shipped out or the OP hasn't updated the page.

It's a real shame. I would have liked to participate in this.


----------



## sm4him

TPF Across America: The Story of One Lens' Efforts to Make Its Way Across Our Land, And the Obstacles It Faced, replete with Tales of Lensnapping, Lens Abuse and Neglect and Torture." 

It seemed like such a SIMPLE concept. You get the lens. You spend the next seven days taking pictures with the lens. You pack the lens up and mail it to the next person on the list.

Really, REALLY Simple. WHAT could go wrong?? :lmao:

I seriously just can't quite wrap my head around what occurs to cause the lens to get held up for weeks, and MONTHS before moving on to the next participant. Do they just FORGET they have this lens that is NOT theirs? Do they lose track of time? "oh my, look at the time! This was supposed to go out on May 23...of last year!"  Perhaps they suffer a blow to the head and forget how to prepare packages for mailing. Or maybe they have a bit of a brush with the law and in their haste to get across the border, they neglect to grab the lens and take it with them (which would be a shame, because THOSE pictures would make an awesome addition to the project!)...


Who even HAS the lens now?? I'm confused, because it looks according to the list on the first post like thebasedsloth should have it, but it looks like he just recently requested to even join the project, so I'm not sure how he would have been the next recipient. I think it's time for those pitchforks and torches that sparky got out...

EDIT: I see from the flickr group that thebasedsloth HAS had the lens...so who has it now? Darko81? They've been on TPF as recently as yesterday. Invisible? Surely HE wouldn't keep it for too long...although, it may be that he's mailed the package but now nobody can SEE it. :lmao:

It looks like somewhere between 7 to 9 people have had this lens since I had it.  Let's say it's 9; if each person kept it a week, that would be nine weeks. But let's give each person TWO weeks, to account for travel time through the mail, missing the seven-day mark by a day or two, that sort of thing. So, 18 weeks is what it SHOULD have taken to go from me through the next nine people. 
That would mean I would have had it sometime in March, right? No, I had it in April...OF 2012!! It has taken this lens approximately SEVENTY weeks to make it through NINE people?!?!

Mark, the next time, this project is gonna have to come with a test you have to pass first:
Question 1: Do you understand the concept of SEVEN days?
Question 2: Do you know how to mail a package?
Question 3: Do you have $800 to put down as a security deposit? :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> TPF Across America: The Story of One Lens' Efforts to Make Its Way Across Our Land, And the Obstacles It Faced, replete with Tales of Lensnapping, Lens Abuse and Neglect and Torture."
> 
> It seemed like such a SIMPLE concept. You get the lens. You spend the next seven days taking pictures with the lens. You pack the lens up and mail it to the next person on the list.
> 
> Really, REALLY Simple. WHAT could go wrong?? :lmao:
> 
> I seriously just can't quite wrap my head around what occurs to cause the lens to get held up for weeks, and MONTHS before moving on to the next participant. ...



And to think I felt bad because I got the lens in a Saturday and didn't send it on until the Monday next. So I had it a sum total of (*gasp*) 8 days!


----------



## ratssass

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> TPF Across America: The Story of One Lens' Efforts to Make Its Way Across Our Land, And the Obstacles It Faced, replete with Tales of Lensnapping, Lens Abuse and Neglect and Torture."
> 
> It seemed like such a SIMPLE concept. You get the lens. You spend the next seven days taking pictures with the lens. You pack the lens up and mail it to the next person on the list.
> 
> Really, REALLY Simple. WHAT could go wrong?? :lmao:
> 
> I seriously just can't quite wrap my head around what occurs to cause the lens to get held up for weeks, and MONTHS before moving on to the next participant. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I felt bad because I got the lens in a Saturday and didn't send it on until the Monday next. So I had it a sum total of (*gasp*) 8 days!
Click to expand...


...the beginning of a slippery slope..................j/k


----------



## MartinCrabtree

If thebasedsloth still has it the lens is a 45 minutes away from me. I could drive down and get it no problem. And I promise it'll move out 7 days after it's in my hands.


----------



## Darko81

The lens has not made it's way to me yet. The last person to have the lens was thebasedsloth. It would be nice if this could start moving along again though.


----------



## Markw

I'm working on it guys, hold tight.  I'll be back with a conclusion. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## pixmedic

Markw said:


> I'm working on it guys, hold tight.  I'll be back with a conclusion. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



hey mark, 


Although im not involved in the TPF across America thing...
on the off chance that you cannot find or recover the lens you were using for this deal, 
I have a older AF 28-70 f/3.5 zoom lens sitting on an old N70 I will take off and donate in order to get this back on track. 
lens is in good shape, glass is good, AF is good.  Its even a macro zoom if anyone cares about that. 
I will cover shipping and the next $5 to whoever is next on the list. 
just let me know who it is, and what the address is. (if its even needed)

-jason


----------



## Markw

Thanks alot for the offer, but the whole premise behind the project was to photograph the country through one lens. Adding any other lens would be a different lens, and void the premise. So, tha k you, but no thanks. Ill just work toward getting the original back.

Thanks,
Mark

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixmedic

no problem. totally understand. 
good luck with the repo. 
hopefully it will get  back on track soon.


----------



## Darko81

I have to say pixmedic you are awesome. It's not often you see the type of generosity I've seen from you on any kind of forum. You've donated lenses to people before and I think you should be applauded for what you've done. You are truly a great example of how kind some people can be.

Also if you wanted to do something different (because we have been having some issues). You could send the lens to me in Canada, because we had some trouble getting a lens sent here due to duties that UPS wanted to charge, and I will start something similar for Canada. I would create a list of Canadians that want to take part and organize it. I will pay the shipping cost to get it here to get it started if you wanted to help with our challenge.


----------



## Markw

First, I completely agree with what you say about pixmedic's generosity. But, please keep all other communications concerning a spinoff project in another location. Just to keep things as concentrated as possible.

Thanks so much!
Mark

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darko81

Sorry. No prob Mark.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Im still alive, guys! After the decade it seems like i've had the lens i'm happy to say I am finally able to send it on. I had left the lens at a relatives house in another state which is why it's been so long, I do apologize for any inconvenience! All I need is the next persons address and i'll send it out asap!


----------



## Dinardy

Well since this has been revived, I'll put my name in!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 480sparky

thebasedsloth said:


> Im still alive, guys! After the decade it seems like i've had the lens i'm happy to say I am finally able to send it on. I had left the lens at a relatives house in another state which is why it's been so long, I do apologize for any inconvenience! All I need is the next persons address and i'll send it out asap!



Damn! I just got done sharpening all the tines on my pitchfork.


----------



## Justman1020

I disapeared for a While, as i was moving but its nice to see this is still afloat...


----------



## Justman1020

Also, I am excited to say, with my new location, it will be fun to have, because i live in orlando...

hello disney and Universal photos.


----------



## 480sparky

So........... what's the poop now?


----------



## ratssass

the logistics of this project of this project are kind of overwhelming.The UPS truck (or whatever) shows up at your mailbox,you use the lens for a week,then you send it to the next person.I've driven,possibly walked,farther,than this lens has gone in the last year...


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> the logistics of this project of this project are kind of overwhelming.The UPS truck (or whatever) shows up at your mailbox,you use the lens for a week,then you send it to the next person.I've driven,possibly walked,farther,than this lens has gone in the last year...



I'm amazed how something so simple gets so screwed up.  It's not like we're trying make a freight train take a dirt road.


----------



## Justman1020

Sparky...what happens is when the lens arrives at your house, theres a note that has directions on how to build a rocket ship, so you have to you is to litterally learn rocket science....


----------



## Tee

thebasedsloth said:


> Im still alive, guys! After the decade it seems like i've had the lens i'm happy to say I am finally able to send it on. I had left the lens at a relatives house in another state which is why it's been so long, I do apologize for any inconvenience! All I need is the next persons address and i'll send it out asap!



Who did you send it along to?

Whenever I see this thread come up in my 'subscribed threads' section, I get excited to see what the latest excuse du jour is.


----------



## Justman1020

My dog ate the lens...i mean my homework...


----------



## 480sparky

Justman1020 said:


> Sparky...what happens is when the lens arrives at your house, theres a note that has directions on how to build a rocket ship, so you have to you is to litterally learn rocket science....



Well then.... who's the wiseacre who added those instructions?  'Cuz there certainly wasn't anything of the sort when I got the lens.


----------



## thebasedsloth

I'm still waiting on the next persons address


----------



## 480sparky

thebasedsloth said:


> I'm still waiting on the next persons address



The next user on the list is Chris Stegner.  Sadly, Last Activity:  06-06-2013 09:47 AM.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Ahhhhh


----------



## Markw

How about I pick up the lens and get tgus all sorted out? Im only about a 10 minute drive from you.

Posted using my Galaxy Note II

Mark


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky...what happens is when the lens arrives at your house, theres a note that has directions on how to build a rocket ship, so you have to you is to litterally learn rocket science....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then.... who's the wiseacre who added those instructions?  'Cuz there certainly wasn't anything of the sort when I got the lens.
Click to expand...


That probably explains the FIRST time it went AWOL for months--whoever had it then was busy writing directions for how to build a rocket ship. They put the directions in the box just to make sure that people AFTER them would take forever with it, too, and they wouldn't look like *quite* as much of a loser. :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky...what happens is when the lens arrives at your house, theres a note that has directions on how to build a rocket ship, so you have to you is to litterally learn rocket science....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then.... who's the wiseacre who added those instructions?  'Cuz there certainly wasn't anything of the sort when I got the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably explains the FIRST time it went AWOL for months--whoever had it then was busy writing directions for how to build a rocket ship. They put the directions in the box just to make sure that people AFTER them would take forever with it, too, and they wouldn't look like *quite* as much of a loser. :lmao:
Click to expand...


At least it's 'just' instructions on how to build a rocket ship.  It could be worse..... instructions on how to take better photos.


----------



## mishele

Can't you Nikon users get your sh*t together?! Seriously?!! God!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Says the person who bought a camera from a copier company. Yer just jealous you can't join in. Why else would you be poking around in here.


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> .......Yer just jealous you can't join in. ...........



Someone tossed in a Nikon/Canon converter along the way............


----------



## mishele

Are you talking to me, young man?!


----------



## Justman1020

Mark, i will happily accept the lens next, and i PROMISE to get it out in less than a week. I dnt have a job or anything, so, i have nothing but time to shoot with it,


----------



## 480sparky

Judobreaker said:


> You do realize those $5 extra dollars in the box cover nothing if you have to put another $5 in the box when sending it?
> Cool project though, too bad I live in Europe.




It covers the cost of sending it on to the next person if you try to claim poverty is preventing you from sending it.


----------



## thebasedsloth

There wasnt even 5 dollars in the box when i got it 

But Mark, you can definitely come get the lens from me whenever! Just let me know in advance so I can be home


----------



## MartinCrabtree

mishele said:


> Are you talking to me, young man?!



Why yes m'aam I was. 

And you're nowhere near old enough to call me young man.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

thebasedsloth said:


> There wasnt even 5 dollars in the box when i got it
> 
> But Mark, you can definitely come get the lens from me whenever! Just let me know in advance so I can be home



Should I take this to mean the lens thus the project is still in limbo?

Damn.


----------



## Justman1020

Martin the lens will always be in limbo. This is what we call lensception. When you only dream of there being A lens.


----------



## Justman1020

I would really like to have the lens sometime between sept 20 and nov 3 because of a special halloween event that is happening in Orlando. As the current rate of things though...that's not happening. Lol


----------



## 480sparky

Perhaps a $50 deposit requirement is in order.


----------



## Michael79

If you're still taking names, I'd like to shoot that lens here in New Hampshire.


----------



## Justman1020

Michael, before he adds you to the list ask yourself:: Will I be here in 1 year? because at the rate things are going...thats the turn around time, IF YOUR lucky. LOL


----------



## odagled

Justman1020 said:


> Martin the lens will always be in limbo. This is what we call lensception. When you only dream of there being A lens.



Hahaha!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Schrodinger's Lens???


----------



## Patriot

So where are the pictures?


----------



## 480sparky

Patriot said:


> So where are the pictures?



From the OP:



Markw said:


> *...............**TPF Across America - Round 2 Flickr Page *...............


----------



## MartinCrabtree

So is the project dead? Sad.


----------



## Justman1020

It's not dead...
just not fast moving....its more like...a snail...


----------



## Justman1020

Its looking more and more like I wont have it for Horror Nights. Again, i would LOVE to have this lens sometime between sept 20th and nov 3rd.


----------



## sm4him

Justman1020 said:


> It's not dead...
> just not fast moving....its more like...a snail...



Yeah, a snail. 
Stuck in molasses.
In the wintertime.
And dead.


----------



## 480sparky

So..... has anyone ordered a headstone yet? Obviously it will be a closed casket funeral since we don't have the lens any more.


----------



## mishele

Slow painful death...such a shame.


----------



## IByte

480sparky said:


> So..... has anyone ordered a headstone yet? Obviously it will be a closed casket funeral since we don't have the lens any more.



Never I have a kit lens and pump some life back into this thread!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Does thebasedsloth still have the lens? I am close enough to drive to him and get it.


----------



## 480sparky

IByte said:


> Never I have a kit lens and pump some life back into this thread!!



Well, I think the whole idea is to use one lens, not constantly keep replacing lost ones.


----------



## IByte

480sparky said:


> Well, I think the whole idea is to use one lens, not constantly keep replacing lost ones.



Well some people are tricksty,  and it's a real shame


----------



## limr

I've only today discovered this thread and find it very amusing and fitting that such a delay is being caused by someone called thebased*SLOTH.*


----------



## MartinCrabtree

It's beyond delay. I'll refrain from the correct term.


----------



## Tee

P.S. I happen to be in the same town as the person with the lens for the next 4 months. I'll pick it up if Mark doesn't want to. I'll use the lens, post some actual pics and send it on in the required time.


----------



## Justman1020

Since we are oh so close to halloween, and dios de los muerto's,

lens of the dead.


----------



## IByte

Justman1020 said:


> Since we are oh so close to halloween, and dios de los muerto's,
> 
> lens of the dead.



Aaaaaaaah Mexico!!


----------



## Justman1020

Thats where the lens ran away to...its hiding...from the long arm of the law. got it.


----------



## Justman1020

I will sleep so much better at night knowing that our lens is safe, on a boat somewhere off the coast of cancun.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## ratssass

sad...such a simple concept..


----------



## MartinCrabtree

So what's the story? Do we have a thief in the mix?


----------



## Tee

I messaged the person who has the lens since I'm in the same area for a few months and offered to pick it up. He was waiting to hear from MarkW on what to do next.


----------



## ratssass

...not to be callous , but is markw still with us? living-wise?Either way,I'm guessing he would prefer his project moves forward.Did he request that the lens end its journey where it is?If so,that's it.If not,whats the problem?If it's financial hardship,or other issues on the current possessor,I can't imagine why Tee would be forbidden from "picking up the ball" and advancing.
I'm not on the list to use,but I thought it was a neat project,and to me it just seems that if the location of the lens is known,but can't go forward...well,its just a microcosm of the American way.  
Is there more to the story,that we don't see??
BTW,if it's financial hardship,where do I send $5.00 to get this going,again?


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> .........BTW,if it's financial hardship,where do I send $5.00 to get this going,again?



I tried that once before.  Mark & I went halfsies on _this_ lens after the _first_ one went AWOL.




Tee said:


> I messaged the person who has the lens since I'm in  the same area for a few months and offered to pick it up. He was waiting  to hear from MarkW on what to do next.



Or perhaps *we* can just contact the person with the lens ourselves and get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Patriot

Since I'm back from overseas I think I might need to hop in on this project.


----------



## odagled

Patriot said:


> Since I'm back from overseas I think I might need to hop in on this project.



The way things are going, it doesn't seem like anyone else will get the lens anytime soon.


----------



## thebasedsloth

I STILL have the lens! I'm STILL waiting for Mark to come get it, like he said he wanted to


----------



## ratssass




----------



## 480sparky

Well, I'll tell ya what.

Since Mark seems to be out of the loop, I'll take the bull by the horns.  I'll contact the next name on the list (Chris Stegner) and try to make contact.  If I can't, I'll just start working my way down the list until I find someone who's willing have the lens shipped to them.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Action. I like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky

OK, I just got a PM from Chris.

I have his address & phone number.

thebasedsloth, contact me via PM.


----------



## ratssass

...thanks,sparky.Last I read on Mark,he was concentrating on his new job,I think.Sometimes,life gets in the way,and that is no ones fault.Good to see this coming back from the brink of failure!  :hail::hail:


----------



## Justman1020

Im still wanting in. my names on the list, but ill be damned it's been on the list since i joined...and this lens has moved hands MAYBE 3 times since then...


----------



## Tee

I'm not even on the list and I'm sad to see this project fail.  Like I said before, if there's an issue with moving the lens, I'm more than happy to pick it up and get it moving.  




ratssass said:


> Last I read on Mark,he was concentrating on his new job,I think.Sometimes,life gets in the way,and that is no ones fault.



There is no way on this planet somebody can be _so_ strapped with life that they can't take 2 minutes to post an update on a photo forum.  If somebody is claiming they are, then they are extremely poor with multitasking and time management.  The originator of this project hasn't posted in 2 1/2 months but has been logged on since.  The spirit of the project is only as good as the organizer.  Sorry, MarkW, you're a nice person but your inactivity has caused this great idea to fail.


----------



## ratssass

I can't disagree with you,Tee.Beyond that,the ball was dropped.We know where the ball is,so lets just pick up the ball,and advance it.If this ever shows actual life,I might be interested enough to apply to the list.


----------



## Darko81

It would be nice to see this moving again. I've been waiting almost 2 years to get a chance. (referring to the first missing lens as well)


----------



## Justman1020

I just got a new body, so now im even more excited. I want to play!!!!


----------



## Justman1020

And now for our monthly moment of silence for a thread with no life left.


----------



## ratssass

...aye


----------



## 480sparky

I've sent thebasedsloth two PMs, no repsonse............


----------



## pixmedic

I know mark declined my offer of a replacement lens since it would "defeat the purpose of the ONE lens across America" thing....and I understand what hes saying and all....but....I still have that 28-70 f/3.5 sitting on an N70. in a box. in my closet.



just sayin....


----------



## DGMPhotography

pixmedic said:


> I know mark declined my offer of a replacement lens since it would "defeat the purpose of the ONE lens across America" thing....and I understand what hes saying and all....but....I still have that 28-70 f/3.5 sitting on an N70. in a box. in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin....



I'll take it! ;D


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

markw, you 'da man!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Me thinks there may be some deception on the health/whereabouts of that lens.


----------



## Braineack

Thesloth could write a random address on a package and drop it in the mailbox and get the project going again more quickly than waiting for markw to return his PMS.


----------



## ratssass

pixmedic said:


> I know mark declined my offer of a replacement lens since it would "defeat the purpose of the ONE lens across America" thing....and I understand what hes saying and all....but....I still have that 28-70 f/3.5 sitting on an N70. in a box. in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin....




 i say run with it ,jason....call it another lens's trip across america.It isn't like the rest of us are too impatient.there's no communication,Sparky reached out twice.Time to move onward with this.


----------



## pixmedic

ratssass said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mark declined my offer of a replacement lens since it would "defeat the purpose of the ONE lens across America" thing....and I understand what hes saying and all....but....I still have that 28-70 f/3.5 sitting on an N70. in a box. in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say run with it ,jason....call it another lens's trip across america.It isn't like the rest of us are too impatient.there's no communication,Sparky reached out twice.Time to move onward with this.
Click to expand...


well, with all due respect to Mark, this is really HIS project, and I would not feel comfortable muscling in on his deal. 
i would be more than happy to help out if Mark gives the OK, but I don't know what his intentions are for this thing now. 
maybe he has another lens he wants to use, or maybe he has plans to scrap this all together and start over. 
I would rather wait and hear from mark before making radical changes to his project.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I'll deal with the 800 lb gorilla and move we drop the ban hammer on thebasedsloth. No excuses for what's going on. A homeless crackhead can find the $5 needed to send the lens on. He agreed to the rules and hasn't lived up to that commitment.


----------



## Justman1020

Someone reverse IP him and go knock on his door....lol


----------



## IByte

Justman1020 said:


> Someone reverse IP him and go knock on his door....lol



Yeeeeeah....I think that's 5-10 in pound me in the ass prison.


----------



## Justman1020

Ok fine, do a reverse IP, send it to the 5-0 and claim the lens stolen. mhm. problem solved.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I didn't mean to send it off in that direction.


----------



## 480sparky

Well, given that thebasedsloth has logged in since I sent the two messages, I can only assume he's read them.

We will see.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

So what have we seen?


----------



## Justman1020

that this lens is gone.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Assumption or fact?


----------



## Tee

MarkW has been on several times since renewed interest in this thread.  Not a peep.


----------



## Justman1020

Martin, based on the details of the fact that several people have reached out to the person who was last known to posses the lens, and have heard nothing back, even though there has been activity by said person on this site...I would say fact.


----------



## 480sparky

Just sent a (3rd!) PM to the current owner of the lens.......


----------



## ratssass

mark was here at 9:41 am,according to his recent activity..............wtf????????????


----------



## 480sparky

Apparently thebasedsloth hasn't sent the lens on.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

What's the excuse?


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> What's the excuse?




Only God and thebasedsloth know, and neither one is saying anything.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Gimme his address. I'll retrieve the lens.


----------



## jhodges10

I haven't been on or posted since February surely it's my turn by now right?


----------



## 480sparky

Apparently the current participant refuses to relinquish it.


----------



## ratssass

POS!!!!........thats all that comes to mind :madmad::madmad::madmad:


----------



## pixmedic

I think Mark needs to do a reboot on this one.


----------



## MK3Brent

I have a 50 1.8 I will donate to keep this going... let me know if anyone would like that.


----------



## 480sparky

I'd say a totally new lens should be Marks' call. And he's not making an appearance here.
And sad to say, this thread is the second go-around.  Who's to say a third won't end up the same?


----------



## MK3Brent

480sparky said:


> I'd say a totally new lens should be Marks' call. And he's not making an appearance here.
> And sad to say, this thread is the second go-around.  Who's to say a third won't end up the same?


I was respecting the first post with rules and a request for no spin off threads. 

I'm offering my property for the good/interest of the forum. (I'd love to see some images made with a lens I've been lending to friends/family.) 

I understand it might not coincide with the intent of the original project, but by the sounds of it... it is not being managed or even a concern to OP. 

I have not looked at the recent activity of the individuals on the list... but assuming the rest are rather active, I have no problem continuing on and helping. 

So, I propose this:
If Mark doesn't respond here, and everyone else agrees, I will send my lens to the next participant... Worst case, thebasedsloth sends the original lens on to the next person and whomever has my lens can just keep it or send it back to me. Whichever, doesn't bother me. 

This thread is fun, and I'd like to see it continue. 

Thanks,


----------



## ratssass

....seems to me there are more people interested in this _sort_ of project continuing than the 2 that are holding it up.Mark doesn't want to respond at all,and seemingly TheSloth doesn't either.......I say start a new project,but maybe lay out some requirements.......what they are,I don't know,but this is dead in the water.


----------



## Tee

MK3Brent said:


> I was respecting the first post with rules and a request for no spin off threads.



I say screw that and start your own "round the world".  It's pretty apparent Mark doesn't care about this.  He has started many "dreamer" type threads (anyone remember his big Icelandic adventure he wanted funded by members?) and they all fizzle from his inability to manage whatever it is he starts.


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> ....seems to me there are more people interested in this _sort_ of project continuing than the 2 that are holding it up.Mark doesn't want to respond at all,and seemingly TheSloth doesn't either.......I say start a new project,but maybe lay out some requirements.......what they are,I don't know,but this is dead in the water.




My suggestion: Require a substantial deposit before you get the lens.


----------



## jhodges10

MK3Brent said:


> I have a 50 1.8 I will donate to keep this going... let me know if anyone would like that.



If you start a new project I'd be happy to participate. As far as people getting the lens and not sending it on all I can say is I may be an a**hole but I'm not that kind of a**hole. Last time I posted Kazooie was trying to get it and finally did. I think it's only moved down like 3 names in nearly a year, seems pretty ludicrous.


----------



## ratssass

480sparky said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....seems to me there are more people interested in this _sort_ of project continuing than the 2 that are holding it up.Mark doesn't want to respond at all,and seemingly TheSloth doesn't either.......I say start a new project,but maybe lay out some requirements.......what they are,I don't know,but this is dead in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion: Require a substantial deposit before you get the lens.
Click to expand...


I would definitely go along with this...2 points,tho,not everyone can tie up funds,and how to pass the baton IE:Funds/Lens....Obviously,the honor system has flaws..A vested interest of some sort.
 As for the likes of TheBasedSloth....I have a great deal of disdain for the type of person that could just let a project,like this,lie dormant,in shambles,like this.If it was financial hardship,many here stepped up.To not respond is my biggest issue.I can not think of an acceptable excuse for that.


----------



## ratssass

...require Paypal transfer before lens flys to next participant?


----------



## MK3Brent

I will provide the lens, if someone else manages the thread.

Choosing who will be on the list could be a job best suited for someone who spends more time here than I do. Someone who knows how active the participants are would be best. 

In my opinion, that kind of information is a pretty good predictor of how likely that person is to stay in contact and pass the lens along.  

So maybe a moderator can start the next thread? (Let me know, and I'll send the glass off.   )


----------



## Aloicious

MK3Brent said:


> I will provide the lens, if someone else manages the thread.
> 
> Choosing who will be on the list could be a job best suited for someone who spends more time here than I do. Someone who knows how active the participants are would be best.
> 
> In my opinion, that kind of information is a pretty good predictor of how likely that person is to stay in contact and pass the lens along.
> 
> So maybe a moderator can start the next thread? (Let me know, and I'll send the glass off.  )



For sure, I'm in this time (its a Nikon lens, right? or at least with an adapter?)

I'll be happy to help out where I can if needed.

+1 on the deposit too...something like a moderate but manageable deposit to stave off those who aren't truly interested in the project (say like in the $40-50 range or something similar) in order to be just be added to the list, then once you are finished with it and send it on (with confirmation either from the next person receiving the lens, or a receipt or something), then you get a full refund of the deposit....we could also do something like, deducting $5 from the deposit for every week the lens is late being sent to the next person (then if we have any spare funds left over from deductions from people's deposits, we could either donate it to TPF for letting us host the project here or something like that...though hopefully everyone sends the lens on, and does it in a timely manner.) that way, if someone totally doesn't send it on, we can use their deposit money to buy a cheap used lens (which is why we'll want a moderate deposit amount) and continue the project (we can make the new project less about 'one specific lens' and more about just 'the world of TPF' or something like that)...that's my thoughts at least.


----------



## MK3Brent

Yes, this is a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 (Older version not labelled as G nor D.) 

I do not have a conversion Nikon to Canon adapter.


----------



## jhodges10

On the deposit we could have the first person Paypal MK3Brent the $50 and then each subsequent person sends their deposit to the person with the lens who in turn mails the lens once they have the deposit. I suppose someone could really be a dick and ask for the deposit and then not send the lens but I think that would be pretty extreme. Doing it that way would mean no one was out their deposit more than a week or two. I'd also suggest that when it's time to pass the lens whomever has it contact the next person directly, if there's no response within 5-7 days they move to the next person on the list. Just my .02.


----------



## Aloicious

jhodges10 said:


> On the deposit we could have the first person Paypal MK3Brent the $50 and then each subsequent person sends their deposit to the person with the lens who in turn mails the lens once they have the deposit. I suppose someone could really be a dick and ask for the deposit and then not send the lens but I think that would be pretty extreme. Doing it that way would mean no one was out their deposit more than a week or two. I'd also suggest that when it's time to pass the lens whomever has it contact the next person directly, if there's no response within 5-7 days they move to the next person on the list. Just my .02.



I think it would probably be better to have one active person be over all the deposits, preferably the person over the whole project and is a responsible member (since everything would likely have to be done via paypal gift to avoid the fees and such)....remember we also thought that 'no one would just NOT send the lens along' on the original 2 projects...and it has happened multiple times, adding a sum of cash with it would just compound the problem, if someone is willing to steal (be it on purpose or not) an old and heavily used lens, what would stop them from doing the same thing WITH a lump of cash...

if people are worried about being out the deposit any significant length of time, we could do something like only have 4-5 spots open on the list at a time, so that when one person sends it on, a new spot on the list is open for a new participant, that way no one is like 40th in line and has to wait a year to get their deposit back, and people shouldn't be waiting any more that say 1 month from the time they give the deposit to the time they get it back, give or take....


----------



## ratssass

I nominate Sparky!!!!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

So honestly thebasedsloth stole the lens?


----------



## manicmike

MartinCrabtree said:


> So honestly thebasedsloth stole the lens?



Unless he's dead.


----------



## 480sparky

Personally, I think the whole Lens Across America idea is great.

Unfortunately, it appears that it takes just one person who doesn't care to ruin the whole project.  Kinda like a handful of malcontents who didn't like ObamaCare shutting the entire US gubbamint down for a couple weeks.


----------



## MK3Brent

I nominate sparky also...


----------



## Tee

MartinCrabtree said:


> So honestly thebasedsloth stole the lens?



I messaged him back in October explaining that I was in his area for a few months and I'd be happy to pick it up.  He messaged back saying he was waiting to hear from Mark.  Personally, it's just straight up shady.  I'm completely mind blown when someone doesn't have $5 to mail to the next town over (he and Mark are in neighboring towns) and even more blown when Mark makes his quarterly thread appearance to inform us how busy he has been.  It's lack of time management.  If you have time to sleep, you have time to send a PM on an internet site.


----------



## jhodges10

manicmike said:


> Unless he's dead.



Or Mark has multiple personalities. Come to think of it I've never seen him and thebasedsloth in the same place at the same time.


----------



## 480sparky

Tee said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So honestly thebasedsloth stole the lens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messaged him back in October explaining that I was in his area for a few months and I'd be happy to pick it up.  He messaged back saying he was waiting to hear from Mark.  Personally, it's just straight up shady.  I'm completely mind blown when someone doesn't have $5 to mail to the next town over (he and Mark are in neighboring towns) and even more blown when Mark makes his quarterly thread appearance to inform us how busy he has been.  It's lack of time management.  If you have time to sleep, you have time to send a PM on an internet site.
Click to expand...


I PMed thebasedsloth (3 times!) with the next person's address and nothing has happened.


----------



## Tee

Hi Mark!  Saw you were logged in since the last post in this thread.  Care to explain what's going on?


----------



## thebasedsloth

Good news, everyone! Mark is on his way to pick the lens up from me right now!


----------



## ratssass

yeah..........thats phuckin' great!!!


----------



## thebasedsloth

Mark has the lens! I'm officially off the hook, forward all hatred his way


----------



## Markw

Hm.

Well this is a sad turn of events, isn't it?  I guess it would help no one to give excuses for my absence.  Life just kind of got in the way.  19 credits, 2 jobs and a photo business just after a move can be a little crazy for a while.  But, like it was pointed out oh so eloquently by a lovely supporter, it only takes a few minutes to update a post.  So, I guess you're right.

Anywho, the good news is that the lens is officially back.  The bad news is that there has been a Round 3 started.  For this, I'm quite disappointed.  When I started this thread initially, I at least had the courtesy of asking the previous owner if he wouldn't mind me rehabbing the thread.  I was given no such courtesy.  An email would have been nice, guys.  But, I can understand your frustration.  The past is the past, I guess.

Lastly, as for thebasedsloth getting some backlash, shame on you guys.  He was respecting my lens, and respecting our project.  Honestly, it was an act of kindness and respect on his part to hang on to the lens after I told him I would pick it up to get things rolling again...again.

So, I don't know what else to say.  I have a mixed pot of emotions about all of this. Throw your ideas and comments my way.

Mark


----------



## ratssass

courtesy is not a one way street......many attempts to reach both you and sloth went unanswered for months.Disappointed in us???Please....


----------



## Markw

Markw said:


> Anywho, the good news is that the lens is officially back.  The bad news is that there has been a Round 3 started.  For this, I'm quite disappointed.
> 
> Mark





ratssass said:


> courtesy is not a one way street......many attempts to reach both you and sloth went unanswered for months.Disappointed in us???Please....



Well, no.  What I said was that I was disappointed.  Not that I was disappointed in you guys.  And I followed that with "I can understand your frustration."  So, there are no hard feelings.  I understand that the world doesn't stop spinning.  People will move on around you.  I get all of that.  I'm not attacking anyone.  I realize that it's my fault and I take responsibility for that.  There's no reason to be defensive/offensive in every single post made.  After all, we are supposed to be a photographic _community _here. 

I guess the main point in this thread now is to gauge interest in the project.  I will take the next few days and decide where I stand, but I also want to know what you guys think too.

Mark


----------



## Derrel

Markw said:
			
		

> SNIP>>>I guess the main point in this thread now is to gauge interest in the project.  I will take the next few days and decide where I stand, but I also want to know what you guys think too.
> 
> Mark



Seems like there's still interest. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ges/349793-lens-across-america-round-3-a.html


----------



## Markw

Derrel said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP>>>I guess the main point in this thread now is to gauge interest in the project.  I will take the next few days and decide where I stand, but I also want to know what you guys think too.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there's still interest. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ges/349793-lens-across-america-round-3-a.html
Click to expand...


Right.  I feel like we've all come so far with this project and jumped over so many hurdles.  It would make for a great story and venture if we could see this through.  In this thread.  With this lens.  I'm just taking note to see if that ship has sailed.

Mark


----------



## HughGuessWho

Markw said:


> ...I at least had the courtesy of asking the previous owner if he wouldn't mind me rehabbing the thread. I was given no such courtesy. An email would have been nice...



I think there was a lot of discussion about your wishes and there were several attempts at contacting you. Sparky mentioned that he didn't want to step on your toes. But when everyone was seeing that you had logged into the forum several times, but had not responded or even acknowledged everyone's frustration, why would you consider starting a Round 3 as being disrespectful? We're not talking about days, more like months.


----------



## Markw

I know. And it sounds ridiculous. I'd be feeling the same way. To be fair, I have no idea where the logons came from. Maybe I left a tab open someplace on another computer. I've been making a lot of work lately, and I would have posted it if I had been on. 

But, like you said, why should you trust me? All I can say is to look at my history on the forum. It's not 14,000 posts like Sparky. But it's been quite some time. 

That being said, I have great respect for Sparky. Certainly no hard feelings toward him either. 

A continuation of this project would mean a reworking of the structure as well, of course. But, that's only if you guys decide on it.

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass

page 27....April of 2012 was the last time this lens saw movement.In 9 months there's been 12 pages of inquiries.....just sayin'

...and should Pt.2 continue,thats great....but I've signed on to Pt.3....


----------



## 480sparky

Hopefully there's enough interest in both projects that they both can proceed.  I certainly never intended LOA III to compete with LOA II.  Since it did appear LOA II was '_Lost In Space_', I took it upon myself to launch Round III.  I decided not to use Flickr and use a Group on Panoramio to help avoid any confusion.  Both projects are out there, and let's all do our best to make both succeed.


Suffice it to say at this point:  Enough pointing fingers, enough laying blame, enough excuses... *let's get back to clicking shutters and posting great images*.


----------



## ratssass

^^^^Absolutely!!


----------



## Tee

Who made you the Grand Poobah on who gets to start a project of sending a lens around?  You may have been around the forum for a long time but you have been non-existent for months and months.  The members who have been waiting patiently have given you ample amounts of time to resurrect this project.  You chose to disassociate yourself from this project by not logging on and give updates.  The only hurdles you're project encountered was your inability to facilitate a proper project.  

This ship hasn't only sailed.  It's been stripped, towed out to sea, and sunk.  Good luck to you in school and everything else, but given your claims of how busy you are, it's probably best you let this one go.


----------



## sm4him

I have mixed feelings about this one, Mark.

On the one hand: No matter WHY you went "incommunicado," no matter why the lens stopped in its tracks even BEFORE that--the fact is, we were ALL frustrated by the lack of communication and progress, because, speaking for myself at least, I felt pretty vested in the project. Still do.
I absolutely, wholeheartedly agree with the call to "put our behinds in our past" as Pumbaa said. DONE. So the issue simply becomes whether the LOA Round 2 dies here and Round 3 moves on alone, or whether BOTH rounds continue on.

In the end, I think only YOU can answer that.  If YOU want to see it to its completion, and you believe that you are in a place now to keep up communication and really see it through, I'd be all for it. I'd even be willing to get the Round 2 lens back again for a second stab at it. I would LOVE to see it get finished up and have as many participants from as many different places as possible.

But I'd HATE to see another failed attempt at it. So, If *I* were you, I would want to be absolutely certain that I could commit the time to see it through this time, or else I think I'd say the fact that the lens is back in my hands means it IS finished.

That's a really long rambling way of saying this:
1. No matter what you do here, some people are going to hold this LONG absence in communication against you and will no longer support the project (I am not one of those).  
2. No matter what you do here, some will support you in the decision.  If you end it here, I wouldn't call it a failure no matter what, just perhaps smaller in scope than what you originally intended. But the lens DID start with you, and end with you, and did some travelling in between.
If you choose to keep it going, I believe there will be plenty who will still support it and participate in it, regardless of whether or not they also participate in Round 3. I'd be perfectly happy doing both.

The only absolutely, horrifically WRONG choice you can make here: Start the lens moving once more and then drop back off the face of Planet TPF again. THAT would end badly. Very badly. Tar and feather bad, possibly. So I'd just say make very, very sure that you can commit...


----------



## ratssass

sm4him said:


> 2. No matter what you do here, some will support you in the decision.  If you end it here, I wouldn't call it a failure no matter what, just perhaps smaller in scope than what you originally intended. But the lens DID start with you, and end with you, and did some travelling in between.
> If you choose to keep it going, I believe there will be plenty who will still support it and participate in it, regardless of whether or not they also participate in Round 3. I'd be perfectly happy doing both.
> 
> The only absolutely, horrifically WRONG choice you can make here: Start the lens moving once more and then drop back off the face of Planet TPF again. THAT would end badly. Very badly. Tar and feather bad, possibly. So I'd just say make very, very sure that you can commit...




QFT


----------



## Markw

sm4him said:


> I have mixed feelings about this one, Mark.
> 
> On the one hand: No matter WHY you went "incommunicado," no matter why the lens stopped in its tracks even BEFORE that--the fact is, we were ALL frustrated by the lack of communication and progress, because, speaking for myself at least, I felt pretty vested in the project. Still do.
> I absolutely, wholeheartedly agree with the call to "put our behinds in our past" as Pumbaa said. DONE. So the issue simply becomes whether the LOA Round 2 dies here and Round 3 moves on alone, or whether BOTH rounds continue on.
> 
> In the end, I think only YOU can answer that.  If YOU want to see it to its completion, and you believe that you are in a place now to keep up communication and really see it through, I'd be all for it. I'd even be willing to get the Round 2 lens back again for a second stab at it. I would LOVE to see it get finished up and have as many participants from as many different places as possible.
> 
> But I'd HATE to see another failed attempt at it. So, If *I* were you, I would want to be absolutely certain that I could commit the time to see it through this time, or else I think I'd say the fact that the lens is back in my hands means it IS finished.
> 
> That's a really long rambling way of saying this:
> 1. No matter what you do here, some people are going to hold this LONG absence in communication against you and will no longer support the project (I am not one of those).
> 2. No matter what you do here, some will support you in the decision.  If you end it here, I wouldn't call it a failure no matter what, just perhaps smaller in scope than what you originally intended. But the lens DID start with you, and end with you, and did some travelling in between.
> If you choose to keep it going, I believe there will be plenty who will still support it and participate in it, regardless of whether or not they also participate in Round 3. I'd be perfectly happy doing both.
> 
> The only absolutely, horrifically WRONG choice you can make here: Start the lens moving once more and then drop back off the face of Planet TPF again. THAT would end badly. Very badly. Tar and feather bad, possibly. So I'd just say make very, very sure that you can commit...



I agree with that.  100%.  Like I said, I don't want to make excuses here.  Something funny happens on the interweb where everyone thinks everyone's lying, and everyone takes all facts for truth.  So, it really makes no difference.

Thank you for the long, well-thought-out reply.  I'm not making any promises saying that I WILL get it rolling again.  I have to gauge interest from you guys, and decide which route I'd like the project to go in.  Or if there is even room for 2 projects with the same premise here.  

In any case, I _will_ be starting a new project. _On what platform _is the question.

Mark


----------



## Darko81

Mark send the lens to me in Canada and I'll get it going here and when Canada is done we'll send it back!


----------

